# شرح مبسط للثالوث المسيحي



## جون ويسلي (8 فبراير 2012)

*هل التثليث والتوحيد يتمشى مع العقل أم أنه ضد العقل ؟*
    ج  :  يتمشى التثليث والتوحيد مع عقل الإنسان المؤمن البسيط ،  ولا  يمثل له أي مشكلة . إنما يقبله ويتفهمه ويؤمن به ،  ولنتصوَّر هذا الحوار  بين جرجس وعبد القادر :
    عبد القادر :  قل لي ياجرجس بدون تعصب ولا حساسية : كيف تؤمن أن الله واحد وثلاثة في نفس الوقت ؟
    جرجس         :  هل الله كائن ؟
    عبد القادر      :  نعم الله كائن .
    جرجس      :  لقد دعى الكتاب المقدس وجود الله أو كينونته بالآب .. هل الله الكائن الواجب الوجود هو ناطق عاقل حكيم ؟
    عبد القادر :  نعم .. إن كان الله جل جلاله هو خالق العقول جميعاً فكيف لا يكون عاقلاً ؟ ! ..أنه العقل الأعظم .
    جرجس      :  وببساطة دعى الكتاب المقدس عقل الله الناطق بالإبن .. الله الكائن العاقل هل هو حي أم أنه فاقد الحياة ؟
    عبد القادر    : حاشا لله أن يكون فاقد الحياة . إذا كان الله هو واهب الحياة كيف لا يكون حياً ؟ ! .. لا بد أن يكون حيَّاً .
    جرجس      :  وببساطة أيضاً دعى الكتاب المقدس حياة الله الروح القدس .. الإنسان حي بروحه والله حي بروحه القدوس .
    إذاً  الله واحد لا أكثر .. الله موجود عاقل حي .. وحدانية الله ليست  وحدانية مصمتة جامدة ساكنة بعيدة عن الكمال لكنها وحدانية جامعة ،  فهي  وحدانية واجبة الوجود ناطقة وحيَّة .. إن كان الإنسان المخلوق على صورة  الله ومثاله يحوي الوحدانية الجامعة من جسد وعقل وروح فهل نستنكر نسبة  الوحدانية الجامعة لله ؟ !
    وحدانية الله واجبة الوجود في ذاتها بدون أي تدخل خارجي .. وحدانية  عاقلة في ذاتها .. وحدانية حيَّة في ذاتها .. الله موجود ناطق حي ،  فاقنوم  الآب موجود ناطق حي ،  واقنوم الإبن موجود ناطق حي ،  وكذلك اقنوم الروح  القدس موجود ناطق حي ..​*الآب كائـن بذاتـه ناطـق بالإبن حـي بالروح القدس
    الإبن كائـن بالآب ناطق بخاصيته حي بالـروح القدس
    الروح القدس كائن بالآب ناطق بالإبن حي بالروح القدس*

نستطيع أن نقول بإسم الله الواجب الوجود وعقله  ( أو حكمته أو كلمته أو نطقه ) وروحه . الإله الواحد .
    ونستطيع أن نقول بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس. الإله الواحد آمين
    الذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الآب كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون  وجود ..
    والذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الإبن كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون عقل ..
    والذي يتصوَّر الله بدون الروح القدس كمن يتصوَّر الله بدون حياة ..
    والوجود والنطق والحياة هنا ليسوا ثلاث صفات لكنهم اقانيم ،  وبدون أي اقنوم لا يمكن أن نتصوَّر وجود الله ..
    الآب واحد لا أكثر " إله وأب واحد " ( اف 4 : 6 )
    والإبن واحد لا أكثر " رب واحد يسوع المسيح " ( 1 كو 8 : 6 )
    والروح القدس واحد لا أكثر " بروح واحد إعتمدنا " ( 1 كو 12 : 13 )
    والاقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة  الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم في الواحد " ( 1 يو 5 : 7 )
    قال م . ليموان رداً على الذين يعترفون بالوحدانية وينكرون عقيدة  التثليث " أن هؤلاء الذين يزعمون أنهم حكماء ويسخرون من تثليثنا قائلين  أنها عقيدة صبيانية قد تصوَّروا مكان هذه الإله كائناً ساكناً في عزلة وصمت  أبديين ،  وتصوَّروه وحيداً حبيساً في مكانه وناسكاً أخرس اللسان بلا  عينين ولا حب مطوياً في لا نهايته جاثماً في عزلته الموحشة . نعم إني لا  أذكر ضخامة هذا الإله البارد الذي يتصوَّره الفلاسفـة ولكن كـم يؤلمنـي  فراغـه العميـق وكم تشبه نهايته صحراء .. " (1) .

​ *س  :   ألا يكفي الاعتقاد بوحدانية الله بدون  التثليث ؟ ويقول البعض "لماذا هذا السرَّ وهو لغز مُعقَّد .. أنه انزلاق  إلى الشرك " ويتهمنا شهود يهوه بأننا نعبد إله معقد شاذ التركيب .. فلماذا  التمسك بعقيدة التثليث ؟*
    ج  :  دعنا يا صديقي نتصور تكملة الحوار السابق بين جرجس وعبد القادر :
    جرجس    :  أننا نريد أن نقول ياعبد القادر أنه حتماً ولا بد أن يكون الله مثلث الاقانيم
    عبد القادر :    لماذا ؟  وكيف ؟
    جرجس    :    من صفات الله أنه سميع .. بصير .. كليم .. محب .. ودود .. أليس كذلك؟
    عبد القادر :    نعم .. أنها صفات أزلية في الله
    جرجس    :    حسناً قلت .. هل هذه الصفات الأزلية في الله كانت عاملة أم عاطلة ؟
    عبد القادر :    بلا شك أنها صفات أزلية عاملة ،  لأننا لو قلنا أن هذه  الصفات كانت عاطلة ثم تحولت إلى عاملة ،  فمعنى هذا أنه طرأ تغيير على الله  ،  والله عديم التغير .. الله كمال مطلق ولذلك فهو منزَّه عن التغيير 
    جرجس    :    هذا حسن جداً .. إذاً كان الله يسمع ويرى ويتكلم ويحب حتى  قيل أن " الله محبة " منذ الأزل ،  والآن هل تقل لي : الله كان يحب من؟   ويسمع من ؟  ويرى من ؟  ويتكلم مع من ؟
    عبد القادر  :    كان يحب بني آدم
    جرجس     :    هذا صحيح لأن الله جبل الإنسان على صورته ومثاله ،  وقال  الله " لذتي في بني آدم " ولكن قبل خلقه آدم الإنسان الأول كان الله يحب من  ؟ ! وحتى لو قلنا أنه كان يحب الملائكة والطغمات السمائية الذين وجدوا قبل  خلقه الإنسان ،  ولكن ولا ملاك منهم أزلي بأزلية الله ،  فقبل أن يخلق  الله أي كائن كان يحب من ؟ ومن الطبيعي أن الحب يستلزم أكثر من شخص،  فالحب  يصدر من المحب ويتجه نحو المحبوب ،  ولو احتاج الله إلى كائن آخر خارجاً  عنه ليزاول الحب الذي هو من طبيعته لكان الله غير مكتف بذاته ،  وغير كامل  في ذاته ،  وغير متكامل في صفاته ،  وحاشا لله هذا .. ثم من هو الشخص  الأزلي الذي بادل الله الحب منذ الأزل ؟ .. قطعاً  لا يوجد أي كائن أزلي  غير الله .
    ومن هنا نستطيع أن نقول أنه لا بد أن يكون في الله الاقانيم الثلاث ..  فالآب يحب الإبن والإبن يحب الآب ،  والروح محبوب من الآب والإبن ويحب  الأثنين .
    عبد القادر :    وهل يوجد دليل في الإنجيل على هذا ؟ 
    جرجس    :    نعم فالدليل واضح لأن الآب أعلن حبه لإبنه الحبيب خلال فترة  التجسد مرتين في المعمودية والتجلي قائلاً "  هذا هو إبني الحبيب " ( مت 3 :  17 ،  لو 9 : 35 ) والإبن خاطب الآب قائلاً " أيها الآب .. لأنك أحببتني  قبل إنشاء العالم " ( يو 17 : 4 ) وقال يوحنا المعمدان "الآب يحبُّ الإبن  وقد دفع كل شئ في يده " ( يو 3 : 35 ) ودعى بولس الرسول الإبن بـ " المحبوب  " ( أف 1 : 6) وتنبأ عنه أشعياء النبي " مختاري الذي سُرَّت به نفسي " (  أش 42 : 1 ،  مت 12 : 18 ) .. حقاً إن الله كامل في ذاته متكامل في صفاته  .. الله لم يكن محتاجاً قط لأي كائن كان.. الله غني عن عباده وعن خليقته ،   ولا يعتمد على أي كان آخر في تكامل صفاتـه ،  و " يوضح الاستاذ نيقوس أ .  نيسيونوس التثليث المسيحي كحركة حب سرمدية تضاد النظرة الفلسفية الجامدة  لوحدانية الله قائلاً بأن التثليث المسيحي يقدم الله في حركة ديناميكية  داخلية تضاد كل نوع من الأنانية .. الثالوث القدوس :  غير المولود ( الآب )  والمولود والمنبثق ،  هو إله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب الذي يقيم علاقة نسبية  بين الاقانيم الثلاثة ،  علاقة حب داخلي ،  أي علاقة بين الآب ولوغسه (  الكلمة ) وروحه .. أمكننا أن ندرك اله ككائن ديناميكي يتفاعل فيه الاقانيم  في حركة حب حيث يوجد المُحِب والمحبوب . يقول نيسيوتوس أن جوهر الله بكونه  الحب هو حركة متدفقة نحو آخر تؤكد ذاتها ،  حركة علاقة متبادلة عميقة داخل  الجوهر الإلهي " (1) 
    عبد القادر :    قرأت لأحد الكتاب " وبينما نجد الإنسان كائناً بذاته  دائماً ،  وناطقاً بكلمته دائماً ،  وحيَّاً بروحه دائماً ،  نجد الله لا  يكون كائناً بذاته إلاَّ حين يُسمى الآب ،  فبطبيعته كائن بذاته فهو الله  الآب ،  فإذا تخلت عنه صفة الأبوة وتحول فأصبح إبناً يتخلى عنه صفة  الكينونة والذات ويصبح فقط ناطقاً بكلمته . كذلك إذا تحوَّل الله إلى روح  قدس تخلت عنه الصفتان السابقتان وصار فقط حيَّاً بروحه ،  هكذا يتحوَّل  الله ويتغير طبقاً للدور الذي يظهر به وتبعاً للإسم الذي يُخلع عليه " ..  فما رأيك في هذا ؟
    جرجس    :    الآب لا يتخلى عن الإبن ولا الإبن يتخلى عن الآب ،  ولماذا  نتغافل قول الإبن "أنا في الآب والآب فىَّ "  " صدقوني إني في الآب والآب  فىَّ " " أنا أعرفه لأنني منه " وكذلك يستحيل أن يتخلى الآب أو الإبن عن  الروح القدس ولا الروح القدس عنهما لأنه هو روحهما،  ولا يوجد إنسان مسيحي  واحد إيمانه إنجيلي قويم ويدعي أن هناك إنفصال أو تخلي لأحد الاقانيم عن  الاقنومين الآخرين . إنما هذا من وحي الكاتب المريض الذي يلقي بالتهم بدون  سند ويتخذها أساس يبني عليه تخاريفه .
    عبد القادر :    ولكن كيف نتصوَّر أن الله يلد إبناً ؟
    جرجس    :    عندما تفكر في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نستبعد من امام أعيننا كل  ولادة مادية ،  ويقول القمص تادرس يعقوب " ألا يقدر الله أن يلد إبناً ؟   فإننا لا نقدر أن نقبل فكرة أن الله كائن جامد غير قادر على العطاء . فكل  جوهر فعَّال لا بد أن يلد شيئاً،  فالنار تولّد ضوءاً وتعطي حرارة ،   والعنصر المشع يعطي طاقة نووية ،  والعقل البشري يلد أفكاراً حكيمة . هكذا  لا يمكن أن يكون الله كائناً جامداً،  فان الإبن مولود منذ الأزل ،  وهو  النور المولود من النور . حقاً أن النور الذي لا يلد نوراً هو ظلام " (1) .​ ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " لو كان جوهر الله غير مثمر  في ذاته بل هو عقيم – كما يدَّعون – فيكون كنور لا ينير ،  وكنبع جاف ،   أفلا يخجلون عندما يتحدثون عن قوته وطاقته الخالقة بينما ينكرون ما هو  بالطبيعة " (2) .
    ويقول القديس ديونسيوس السكندري " كما أن النور موجود دائماً ، فواضح  أن البهاء أيضاً يوجد معه على الدوام ،  فبوجود البهاء يُفهم وجود النور ،   وبالتالي لا يوجد نور لا يعطي نوراً .. من ثمَ فالبهاء يشرق قدامـه منذ  الأزل ، ومولـود منـه على الدوام " (3) .
    ويقول اوريجانوس " ماذا نظن في النور الأبدي سوى الله الآب ..؟  ألم  يكن بهاؤه ( عب 1 : 3 ) حاضراً معه ؟  يستحيل تصور نور دون بهاء . إن كان  هذا حقاً فانه لم يكن يوجد زمن فيه الإبن ليس إبناً " (4) .
    عبد القادر :    إن كان السيد المسيح هو الله .. فلمن يصلي ؟  هل يصلي لنفسه ؟
    جرجس    :    وأنت يا أخي الحبيب كيف تفسر قولك " صلى الله عليه وسلم .."؟!​  أما نحن فلنا التفسير المنطقي لصلاة السيد المسيح ،   فعقيدة التثليث تحل لنا هذا الإشكال وأمثاله .. فكما كان الإبن يخاطب الآب  هكذا كان الإبن يصلي للآب . أي يناجي الآب ،  وهذه المناجاة كانت تستغرق  أحياناً الليل كله ،  مثلما يجلس إنسان متأملاً ويقول " جلست مع نفسي " ومن  الطبيعي أن الإنسان ونفسه شخص واحد لا أكثر ،  والتشبيه دائماً مع الفارق ،   لأن الله ثلاثة أشخاص بدون إنفصال إذ لهم الجوهر الإلهي الواحد .
    ودعنا ياصديقي نورد جزءاً من الحديث التصوري للأنبا يوساب الأبح أسقف  أخميم وجرجا بين شخص غير مسيحي لا يؤمن بعقيدة التثليث (-) وآخر مسيحي ( ى )  : 
    ى  :    بالطبع يبدو من عقيدتكم أنكم تؤمنون بوجود الله
    -    نعم نقول ونؤمن أن الله موجود وقادر على كل شئ
    ى  :    ماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة .. هل هي حيَّة أم عديمة الحياة ؟
    -    إني أقر وأعتقد أن ذات الله حيَّة ،  وحاشا أن نقول أنها عديمة الحياة أي مائتة .
    ى  :    وماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة الحيَّة ؟  هل هي ناطقة أم غير ناطقة ؟
    -    إن كل شئ موجود وهو غير ناطق هو حيوان غير عاقل ،  ولكني اعتقد أن  ذات الله موجودة وحيَّة وناطقة وعاقلة ،  ولولا ذلك لما كان بين المخلوقات  الحي والناطق كالملائكة والبشر.
    ى  :    وماذا تقول عن ذات الله ؟  هل هي النطق وهل هي الحياة أم النطق غير الذات وغير الحياة ؟  أم الحياة غير النطق وغير الذات ؟
    -    نعترف بناء على العلم والمنطق أن : 
    الذات غير النطق وغير الحياة ،  والنطق غير الذات وغير الحياة ،  والحياة غير الذات والنطق .
    وأن الذات علة للنطق والحياة ،  والنطق والحياة معلولان للذات .
    ى  :    ماذا تقول عن ذات الله . هل هي والدة النطق والنطق مولود منها ،  أم النطق والد الذات والذات مولودة منه ؟
    -    النطق مولود من الذات وليس العكس ،  والحياة منبعثة من الذات وليس العكس
    ى  :    عندي وعندك أن كل شئ والد لشئ يُسمى له أباً ،  وكل شئ مولود من شئ يُسمى إبناً ،  وكل شئ منبعث من شئ يُسمى له روحاً .
    وقولنا : أن الذات والدة النطق فهي له " أب " والنطق مولود من الذات  فهو " إبن " حيث أنه مولود منها ،  وأن الحياة منبعثة من الذات فهي روح،  و  " روح " حيث أنها منبعثة منها .
    وهذا هو قولنا الآب والإبن والروح القدس .
    ثم قل لنا :  ماذا تقول عن الذات والنطق والحياة . هل الذات قائمة  بالنطق أم بالحياة ؟  وهل النطق قائم بالذات أم بالحياة ؟  وهل الحياة  قائمة بالذات أم بالنطق ؟
    -    لامراء في أن الذات قائمة بذاتها وناطقة بخاصية النطق وحية بالحياة ،   وأن النطق قائم بالذات ناطق بخاصيته وحي بالحياة ،  وأن الحياة قائمة  بالذات ناطقة بخاصية النطق وحية بخاصيتها .
    ى  :    هذا هو قولنا .
    إن الذات والدة للنطق فنقول انه الإبن ،  والحياة منبعثة من الذات  فنقول أنها الروح القدس ، وإن الآب قائم بذاته ناطق بخاصية الإبن ( النطق  العاقل – الكلمة – الحكمة ) وحي بخاصية الحياة التي هي الروح القدس ،  وان  الإبن قائم بذات الوجود (الآب)  ناطق بخاصيته ،  وحي بخاصية الروح القدس (  الحياة ) وان الروح القدس قائم بذات الوجود الآب . ناطق بخاصية النطق  (الإبن) حي بخاصيته .
    -    الآن قد فهمت ماذا تعني مسيحيتكم واعتقادكم بأن الآب والإبن والروح  القدس هم إله واحد وليسوا ثلاثة آلهة وقد سألت كثيراً من المسيحيين فلم  يقولوا هذا " ( التثليث ميزان التوحيد – كنيسة ما جرجس كوم امبو ).​ وقال أيضاً الأنبا يوساب الأبح " كل جوهر موجود قائم بذاته  إما أن يكون حي ، أو غير حي ، وكل جوهر قائم بذاته غير حي فهو إذاً جماد  غير متحرك ،  فحاشا أن يكون جوهر الإله هكذا ،  فمن البين الواضح أن جوهر  الإله موجود (واجب الوجود )  وكل شئ موجود حي غير ناطق إذاً فهو حيوان ناهق  ،  وحاشا لنا أن نصف ذات الله بغير صفة ناطقة له ،  فهو قد تحقق لنا من  البين الواضح أن ذات الله وإن شئت جوهر الإله حي ناطق . فإذاً الذات عمله  النطق والحياة " (1) .
    ويقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي " هل الله حكيم وليس بدون { كلمة } أم  أنه بلا حكمة وبلا كلمة ؟ فإن كان بلا كلمة ولا حكمة حسب الافتراض الثاني ،   فهذا حماقة وهذيان ،  وإن كان الله حكيماً وناطقاً ،  فعلينا أن نسأل :  كيف هو حكيم وناطق ؟  هل يمتلك الكلمة والحكمة من خارج ،  أم من ذاته ؟  إن  كان من خارج ،  لابد أن يكون هناك شخص آخر قد أعطاها له ،  وقبل أن يأخذ  كان بلا حكمة وبلا { كلمة } أما إن كان ذا حكمة و { كلمة } من نفسه ،   فواضح أن الكلمة ليس من العدم ،  ولم يكن هناك وقت كان فيه غير موجود ،  بل  كان موجوداً على الدوام " (1) .​ وما زلنا نستكمل الإجابة على نفس السؤال : ألا يكفي  الاعتقاد بوحدانية الله بدون التثليث ؟  فنقول أيضاً أن عقيدة التثليث تشرح  لنا عقائد أخرى مثل التجسد والفداء ،  وبها نفهم كيف يدعو الكتاب المقدس  الله بصيغة الجمع " ألوهيم"،  وبعقيدة التثليث نفهم الظهور الإلهي على ضفاف  الأردن ،  وندرك الحديث الذي كان يدور بين الإبن والآب ،  وحديث الإبن عن  الآب والروح القدس... إلخ .
  وعلينا أن نحفظ الإيمان كما تسلمناه مرة من القديسين ،  ولا نقدر أن نقبل  بعضه ونرفض الآخر ،  ويقول الكتاب "  من هو الكذَّاب إلاَّ الذي ينكر أن  يسوع هو المسيح . هذا هو ضدُّ المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والإبن . كلُّ مـن  ينكر الإبن ليس له الآب أيضاً . ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً " ( 1 يو 2  : 22 ، 23)  " من له الإبن فله الحياة ومن ليس له إبن الله فليست له حياة "  (1 يو5 : 12) بل أن الأمر يصل إلى الدخول في دائرة الغضب الإلهي ،  فيقول  يوحنا المعمدان " الذي يؤمن بالإبن له حياة أبدية . والذي لا يؤمن بالإبن  لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " ( يو 3 : 36 ) وقال البابا أثناسيوس "  كل من يروم أن يخلص فيحتم عليه أولاً وقبل كل شئ أن يحفظ الإيمان .. ومن  لا يحفظه بأكمله ،  ومن غير تعديل فيه يموت موتاً أبدياً . وهذا الإيمان هو  أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ،  وثالوثاً في وحدانية  من غير اختلاط في الاقانيم ولا تقسيم في الذات .. لأن اقنوم الآب هو غير  اقنوم الإبن وغير اقنوم الروح القدس ،  ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس  ليسوا إلاَّ إلهاً واحداً ومجداً واحداً  وعظمة واحدة . أبدية واحدة " ونحن  نقبل قانون الإيمان الذي يقبله جميع المسيحيين من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها  ،  ولا تنسى ياصديقي أن كثير من الأمور العلمية التي جاءت في الكتاب  المقدس مثل كروية الأرض وانحلال العناصر طالما لاقت هجوماً شرساً ،  وفي  النهاية اتضح صدق الكتاب وعجز العلم ،  وهكذا سيكتشف الجميع حقيقة الثالوث  ولكن ربما يكتشفون ذلك بعد فوات الأوان ويفقدون خلاصهم الأبدي . أما نحن  فإننا نتمتع بإيماننا القويم بالثالوث القدوس.. نتمتع بأبوة الآب السامية  مصدر كل أبوة نبيلة ومشرقة على وجه الأرض ،  ونتمتع بالبنوة لأننا صرنا  أبناءاً للآب عن طريق الإبن الوحيد " وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً  أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين بإسمه . الذين وُلِدوا ليس من دم ولا من  مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله"  ( يو 1 : 12 ،  13 ) أما فكرة  بنوية الإنسان لله فهي فكرة غير مقبولة لدى غير المؤمنين .


*س :   يعتبر البعض أن التثليث يناقض التوحيد ،   والجمع بينهما ضد العقل ، فيقول مؤلف كتاب "دراسات في العقيدة في ضوء العقل  والعلم "  "أن التثليث مع التوحيد *ضرب من التناقض لا يقبله العقل  ،  وأن من يقبل المسيحية الحالية عليه أن يلغي عقله ،  مع أن العقل هو  الإنسان الذي هو هدف الأديان جميعاً ،  لكنه ( العقل ) العدو الأول  للمسيحية " .ويقول كاتب آخر " قد يلجأ البعض إلى التحايل والمزج بين  العقيدتين ،  فيقول بتثليث في وحدانية ،  أو بوحدانية في تثليث ،  ولكن هذا  المزج من استحالته يزيد الأمر تعقيداً ويزيد اللغز غموضاً ،  فكيف يكون  الواحـد ثلاثة ... ؟  وكيف يكون الثلاثة واحداً .. ؟  هل يجتمع النقيضان ..  ؟  وهل يمتزج الضدان .. ؟  هل يجتمـع الخطأ والصواب .. ؟  وهل يختلط النور  بالظلام ؟  وهل يمتزج الحق بالباطل ؟  نقول هيهات .. ثم هيهات" (1) .
    ج  :    في أمور كثيرة تجتمع الوحدانية مع الجمع ،  فالشمس واحدة وهي  تحوي القرص والشعاع والحرارة ،  والنار واحدة وتحوي اللهب والضوء والحرارة ،   فلا يصح أن نقول أننا لا نعرف غير شمس واحدة والحديث عن أي تفصيلات خاصة  بالقرص أو الشعاع أو الحرارة يعتبر خطأ فادح ،  ولا يقل أحد أننا لا نعرف  عن الله غير أنه إله واحد ونتمسك بالوحدانية المطلقة ونرفض أي حديث عن ذات  الله وحكمته وحياته .
    ياصديقي لو قلنا أن الله واحد ثم عدنا وقلنا أن الله ليس واحداً إنما  هو ثلاثة آلهة .. لكان هذا تناقض ما بعده تناقض ولكن عندما نقول كقول  الإنجيل تماماً ان في الله الواحد الوجود والعقل والحياة .. فأي تناقض يحسب  علينا ؟‍‌‍‍‍‍‍‍​ نعم أن المسيحية تحترم العقل وتجلَّه ولذلك ارتبطت بالحضارة  والرقي والديموقراطية والرحمة ،  ولكن المسيحية لا تؤلـه العقل ،  فينبغي  أن العقل يخضع للأمور الإيمانية وليس العكس .. سيظل العقل عاجزاً ليس عن  إدراك حقيقة التثليث والتوحيد فقط ،  بل سيظل عاجزاً عن إدراك أمور إيمانية  كثيرة .. قل لي يامن ترفض التثليث :  كيف يوجد الله وبالكامل في كل مكان  ؟‍ كيف كان يمارس الله السمع والبصر والحديث والحب منذ الأزل ؟ ‍كيف تنسب  لله يداً وعيناً ووجهاً وجنباً وهو غير المتجسد ؟  كيف تقول أن الرحمن على  العرش استوى وهو غير المحدود ؟  .​ وعندما سأل الزمخشري الإمام الغزالي عن النص " الرحمن على  العرش استوى " أجاب قائلاً "إذا استحال أن تُعرّف نفسك بكيفية أو أينية ؟   فكيف يليق بعبوديتك أن تصف الربوبية بأينية أو كيفية ؟ وهو مقدَّس عن الأين  والكيف " (1) 
    ولما سُئل أبو بكر الصديق " بم عرفت ربك ؟ أجاب " عرفت ربي بربي ،   ولولا ربي ما عرفت ربي " ولما سُئل " هل يتأتى لبشر أن يدركه ؟ " أجاب "  البحث في ذات الله إشراك ،  والجهل بذاته إدراك "  ولما سُئل على إبن أبي  طالب هذا السؤال قال " عرفت ربي بما عرفني به نفسه . لا يُدرك بالحواس ولا  يقاس بالقياس ،  ولا يشبه بالناس . قريب في بعده ،  بعيد في قربه " (2).​ ومن يفهم كنه الروح ؟ ‍‍‍ وجاء في سورة الإسراء " ويسألونك  عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أُوتيتم من العلم إلاَّ قليلاً " (  الإسراء 85 ) ومن يقدر أن يدرك عقيدة البعث ؟ !‍وكيف تعود الأجساد التي  التهمتها النيران أو أكلتها إسماك البحر إلى حالتها الأولى ؟‌‌! وكيف تتعرف  الأرواح على أجسادها بين ملايين الأجساد التي تقوم في لحظة واحدة ؟!
    ويقول القس صموئيل مشرقي " فاذا كان عدم إدراك كنه الله الواحد موجباً  للكفر به ، وهذا ما لا يرتضيه عاقل " (1) وحسناً قال إبن العربي في كتابه "  الهدية السعيدة " " أن الله ليس له مَثَلْ معقول ولادلَّت عليه العقول "  (2) فلو لم يعلن لنا الله عن ذاته لاستحال علينا الوصول إليه .
  حقاً أن الكون ملئ بالأسرار ،  والإنسان كذلك ،  فيقول القس صموئيل مشرقي  "هناك حقائق كثيرة نؤمن بها ،  لكننا لا نستطيع أن نوضحها أو نشرحها ،   مثلاً ، ما هو النور ؟ ما الذي يعطي الجاذبية قوتها للجذب وفي أي مسار تعمل  ؟  كيف تفسر عمليات التفكير في المخ البشري ؟  بل ماهية الحياة ؟  وما  الذي يساعد جسم الإنسان ليحوّل الطعام إلى عظم ولحم وشعر وأسنان " (3).​ حقاً إن لكل أمر مقام ،  في الأمور الكيميائية نرجع إلى علم  الكيمياء ،  وفي الأمور الفيزيائية نرجع إلى علم الفيزياء وهكذا في شتى  المعارف .. فلماذا لا نلجأ إلى الأسفار المقدسة لمعرفة الأمور الإيمانية  والتسليم بها ؟ ! 
    انهم يخيروننا بين أن نكون عقلاء في نظرهم ونرفض عقيدة الثالوث التي  أعلنها الله لنا في كتابه المقدس ،  أو أن نكون بلا عقل ونقبل هذه العقيدة ،   ونحن نقول لهم أننا نفضل كثيراً أن نكون بلا عقل في نظركم ونربح الملكوت  من أن نكون ذوي عقول راجحة ونخسر الملكوت .. إننا نوقن بمن آمنا ،  ونصدق  كل ما أعلنه الله لنا بلا مساومة ولا فصال ،  ونثق أن الغد سيشرق بالحقيقة  يوما ما حتى لو كان اليوم الأخير .​ *ثانيا  :    تشبيهات التوحيد والتثليث*

*س  :  ماهي تشبيهات الثالوث التي تقرب المعنى إلى أذهاننا ؟*
  ج  :  في الحقيقة أن ليس لله شبيه " فبمن تشبهون الله وأي شبه تعادلون به  " (أش 40 : 18 ) "بمن تشبهونني وتسوُّوني وتمثلوني لنتشابه " ( أش 46 : 5 )  فالله ليس له مثيل قط " لا ينبغي أن نظن أن اللاهوت شبيه بذهب أو فضة أو  حجر نفيس صناعة واختراع إنسان " ( أع 17 : 29 ) ولذلك أي تشبيه نذكره  يُقرّب لنا المعنى من جانب أو أكثر ،  ولكن لا يمكن أن يطابق الحقيقة في  جميع جوانبها ،  ولذلك فنحن نسوق عدة تشبيهات لعلها تُقرّب المعنى إلى  أذهاننا الترابية الثقيلة لنقترب ولو من بعيد للأمور اللاهوتية العالية :​ أ  -    الإنسان  :  الإنسان هو المخلوق الوحيد على صورة الله  ومثاله " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا ومثالنا "  ( تك 1 : 26 ) ،   والإنسان واحد يحوي ثالوثاً ،  ويتمثل الثالوث الإنساني في الروح والنفس  والجسد ،  أو العقل والفكر والإرادة ،  أو الجسد والعقل والروح،  ونحن  سنأخذ المفهوم الأخير .. لقد قصد الله أن يكون أكبر شاهد لذاته هو الإنسان ،   ولذلك جبله على صورته ومثاله ،  ولهذا جعل الله شهادته عن نفسه داخل كل  إنسان منا ،  وفهم حقيقة الإنسان يساعدنا على فهم حقيقة الله ..
    الإنسان له كيان أو جسد منظور ،  وله عقل مفكر ،  وله روح حيَّة خالدة ..
    الكيان والعقل والروح في الإنسان الواحد مثال للكيان والعقل والروح في الله الواحد ..
    والعقل والـروح كائنان في الجسد مثال الإبن والروح القدس كائنان في الآب..
    في أي مكان بالجسد توجد الروح ؟  الروح تتغلغل في كل الكيان الجسدي ،   ولا تخلو خلية واحدة من ملايين الخلايا من الحياة . هذا مثال لاتحاد الروح  القدس بالآب والإبن ،  فهو روحهما.
    والإنسان منذ وجوده وُجِد بالجسد والعقل والروح ،  ولم يوجد قط الإنسان  بالجسد ثم جاء إليه العقل أو الروح .. هذا يلفت نظرنا إلى عقل الله وروحه  الأزليان بأزلية الآب .. الكيان غير العقل وغير الروح ، ولكل واحد من  الثلاثة عمل يتمايز عمل الآخر ،  فعندما يأكل الإنسان يأكل بجسده ،  فالجسد  هو الذي يأكل وليس الروح ولا العقل ،  لأنه ليس من المعقول أن يكون الأكل  المادي غذاء للعقل أو للروح ،  وعندما يحل الإنسان مشكلة أو مسألة فانه  يستخدم عقله في هذا ،  وعندما يحيا الإنسان ويتحرك فهو يفعل ذلك بروحه ..  هذا يوضح لنا التمايز بين الآب والإبن والروح القدس ،  فنقول أن الذي تجسد  هو عقل الله .. هو إبن الله ،  وليس الآب ولا الروح القدس ،  ومن يخلط  الأمور ويقول بما أن الإبن تجسد إذاً الآب تجسد لأن الإبن في الآب والآب في  الإبن ،  فهذا يشبه إنسان يخلط بين الجسد والروح بحجة أن الروح في الجسد ،   فيقول أن الأثنين واحد وإذا كان الجسد يأكل فول فالروح تأكل أيضاً فول . ​ وأيضاً وظائف الإنسان يمكن أن تتعدد ،  ومثال على هذا شاب  طبيب يدعى مينا . إذاً مينا طبيب ،  ويحب مينا الطبيب رسم صور القديسين فهو  يحب فن الرسم ويبدع فيه . إذاً مينا طبيب وفنان ،  وأيضاً يعشق مينا كتابة  الروايات والأدب . إذاً مينا طبيب وفنان وأديب . فنحن أمام شخص متعدد  الجوانب .. مينا طبيب .. مينا فنان .. مينا أديب ،  وفي نفس الوقت مينا  واحد لا أكثر.
    عندما يعالج مينا مريضاً ويصف له الدواء فهو يفعل هذا بصفته طبيب ناجح،   وعندما يرسم صورة البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء فهو يفعل هذا بصفته فنان مبدع  ،  وعندما يؤلف رواية جميلة فهو يكتبها بصفته أديب متمكن .. إذاً طب مينا  غير فنه غير أدبه .. هذا مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس ..
    ومثال آخر على هذا عندما نقول عن رئيس الجمهورية والقائد الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة ورئيس الحزب الوطني وهو رئيس واحد لا أكثر ،  وفي كلا المثلين  التشبيه مع الفارق لأن مينا يمكنه أن يقتني أعمال ومواهب أخرى وهكذا رئيس  الجمهورية لكن الثالوث القدوس هو بلا زيادة ولا نقصان .​ ب -    الشمس  :  الشمس التي ترسل أشعتها لملايين الأميال فتضئ  ظلمة الأرض،  وتبعث بحرارتها للنباتات والحيوانات والإنسان هي مثال  للوحدانية المثلثة ،  فالشمس واحدة وثلاثة في آن واحد .. كيف ؟ الشمس واحدة  من حيث الجوهر ،  وفي نفس الوقت تحوي القرص والشعاع والحرارة .. الشعاع  متولد من القرص والحرارة منبعثة من القرص.. هي مثال لله الواحد الآب والإبن  والروح القدس .. الإبن مولود من الآب ،  والروح القدس منبثق من الآب .
    ليس الشعاع هو شمس آخرى وليست الحرارة هي شمس أخرى ،  وليس الشعاع  غريباً عن الشمس لكنه هو شعاع الشمس ،  وكذلك الحرارة ليست غريبة عن الشمس  لكنها حرارة الشمس .. القرص والشعاع والحرارة وحدة واحدة .. هذا مثال على  وحدة الثالوث القدوس الآب والإبن والروح القدس.
    والقرص هو علة وسبب الشعاع والحرارة ،  والآب علة الإبن والروح القدس ،   ويوضح البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي هذه الحقيقة قائلاً " كما أن قرص الشمس  وحده هو علة وغير مولود من أحد ،  أما الشعاع فمعلول ومولود من القرص ،   والنور منبثق وبارز من القرص وحده ،  وهو بالشعاع مُرسَل ومُشرق على الأرض .  هكذا الله الآب وحده علة الأثنين وغير مولود ،  وأما الإبن فإنه من الآب  وحده معلول ومولود ،  والروح القدس نفسـه من الآب وحده معلـول ومنبثق ،   وهو بالإبن مُرسَل إلى العالم " (1) .
    ونستطيع أن نقول عن قرص الشمس أنه الشمس بعينها ،  فنقول أن الشمس  توسطت كبد السماء ،  ونستطيع أن نقول عن شعاع الشمس أنه الشمس فنقول الشمس  أضاءت الكون ،  ونستطيع أن نقول عن حرارة الشمس أنها الشمس فنقول أن الشمس  بعثت فينا الدفء . هذا مثال لقولنا عن الآب أنه الله ،  والإبن هو الله ،   والروح القدس هو الله ،  وليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد ،  وقرص الشمس غير  الشعاع غير الحرارة مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس .. قرص  الشمس هو كتلة هائلة من الغازات الملتهبة لا يمكن أن يصل إليها الإنسان هو  مثال للآب الذي لا يمكن أن يراه إنسان قط ويعيش ،  وشعاع الشمس هو نور من  نور .. صادر من القرص ويصل إلينا على الأرض دون أن ينفصل عن الأصل هو مثال  الإبن الذي تجسد ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً ومع  هذا فإنه لم ينفصل قط عن الآب.
    ولا يمكن بأي حال فصل الشعاع عن القرص ،  ولا القرص عن الشعاع ،  ولا  يمكن فصل الحرارة عن أحدهما . هذا مثال لإستحالة فصل الآب عن الإبن أو  إنفصال الروح القدس عنهما ،  وإذا تساءلنا من أسبق في الوجود القرص أو  الشعـاع أو الحرارة ؟  نجد أنه ليس بينهم سابق ومسبوق ، فاللحظة التي وُجِد  فيها القرص وُجد فيها الشعاع ووجدت فيه الحرارة ، ولم يكن القرص بدون شعاع  أو بدون حرارة قط . هذا مثال على أنه لم تمر لحظة كان فيها الآب بدون  الإبن أو بدون الروح القدس .
    والشعاع مولـود من قرص الشمس بدون تزاوج ولا مباضعة ولا ألم ، فيقول  البابا كيرلس عمود الدين " ونأخذ مثالاً وليكن طبيعة الشمس والشعاع الذي  يخرج منها ،  ولا يمكن أن نطبق آلام الولادة والتمزق (الانفصال ) وخلافه  على خروج الشعاع من الشمس ،  وهو (الشعاع ) كائن فيها رغم إشعاعه ،  وهكذا  فالشمس تمتلك في طبيعتها الخاصة شعاع النور الذي لا ينفصل عنها ،  ولكنه  يبدو بعد خروجه منها أن له فرادة خاصة به ،  وأحياناً يفكر البعض في الشمس  نفسها ولكنهم لا يستطيعون أن يتخيلوا جوهرها ( الملتهب ناراً ) ففي هذا  الجوهر يوجد الشعاع ،  ومن الجوهر يخرج الشعاع دون أن ينفصل الشعاع عن  الجوهر ،  إلاَّ أنه يتميز عنه ،  إذ أن الشعاع يخرج من الشمس إلى خارجها ،   ولهذا فمن العبث والضحك أن نتصوَّر أن الشمس أقدم من الشعاع ،  وكأن  الشعاع الخارج منها يجئ متأخراً ،  ولا أعتقد أن إنساناً حكيماً وسليم  العقل يفكر هكذا ( أن الشمس أقدم من الشعاع)  فهذا التصوُّر معناه أن الشمس  غير موجودة بسبب أنها لا تمتلك النور موجوداً معها " (1)​ جـ -    النــار  :  وقال الكتاب " إلهنا نار آكلة " وقال الرب  يسوع " أنا هو نور العالم " ( يو 8 : 12 ) .. في النار نرى اللهب ،  ومن  اللهب يتولد النور،  وتنبعث الحرارة ،  واللهب والنور والحرارة نار واحدة  لا أكثر ،  ويقول القديس ديونسيوس السكندري " من الضروري الإيمان بالكائن  العاقل الحىّ ،  جوهر واحد بسيط أزلي ،  لأن الثلاثة غير منفصلين ،  ولم  يُوجد أحدهم قبل الآخرين . إنهم كالنار التي لها لهيب ونور وحرارة في ذات  الوقت . هكذا نفهم أن الوحدانية غير متجزئة إلى ثالوث ،  بالعكس يجتمع  الثالوث دون فقدان للوحدانية" (1) .​ في اللحظة التي وُجِد فيها اللهب وُجِد فيها النور ووجدت  فيها الحرارة ،  ولم يمر وقت ولا طرفة عين كان فيها اللهب بدون نور وبدون  حرارة ،  وحينما وُجِدت النار وُجِد الشعاع ،  فيقول البابا أثناسيوس  الرسولي " لأنه حيث وُجِد النور وُجِد أيضاً الشعاع ،  وحيث وُجِد الشعاع  وُجِد أيضـاً نشاطه ووُجِدت نعمته اللامعة " ( الرسائل إلى سرابيون 1 : 30)  (2) . ويقول أيضاً " وهذا يمكن أن نراه في مثال النور والشعاع ،  لأن ما  ينيره النور إنما ينيره بشعاعه ،  وما يشعه الشعاع فهو يأخذه من النور ،   هكذا أيضاً حينما يُرى الإبن يُرى الآب،  لأنه هو شعاع الآب ،  ولذلك فالآب  والإبن هما واحد " ( فقرة 13 من المقالة الثالثة) (3).​ ولا يمكننا ياأحبائي تخيل نار بلا حرارة ،  فيأتي الإنسان  يوماً ويقول للنار اسمعي ياحبيبتي أنا سألقي بنفسي في أحضانك وإياك أن  تحرقيني أو تأكليني .. هذا مستحيل لأنه لا توجد نار بلا حرارة ،  ولا نار  بلا نور .
    والشعاع غير النار رغم أن لهما الجوهر الواحد ،  فيقول البابا أثناسيوس  الرسولي " حين نقول أن الآب والإبن إثنان ، فإننا لا نزال نعترف بإله  واحد،  هكذا أيضاً عندما نقول أن هناك إلهاً واحداً فإننا نؤمن بأن الآب  والإبن اثنان .  بينما عن واحد في اللاهوت ،  وأن كلمة الآب لا ينحل ولا  ينقسم ولا ينفصل عن الآب . ولتكن النار والشعاع الخارج منها مثالاً أمامنا،   فهما ( أي النار وشعاعها )  إثنان في الوجود والمظهر ،  لكنهما واحد في  أن شعاع النار هو من النار بدون انقسام " ( فقرة 1. من المقالة الرابعة ضد  الأريوسيين) (4).
    د  -    مثلث الذهب :
​ 




​  أنظر إلى مثلث الذهب هذا المتساوي الأضلاع ،  وتابع إجابة الأسئلة التالية :​ *س  أ  :   كم مثلث يبدو أمامك ؟*
    -    أنه مثلث واحد من الذهب الخالص ،  فهو مثال للجوهر الإلهي الواحد .. للكيان الإلهي الواحد .. للطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة.​ *س ب :      كم رأس للمثلث الواحد ؟*
    -    ثلاثة رؤوس أ ،  ب ،  جـ ،  وجميعها من الذهب الخالص .. كل رأس ترمز  لاقنوم من الاقانيم الثلاثة .. " أ "  ترمز لاقنوم الآب ،  " ب "  ترمز  لاقنوم الإبن،  " جـ " ترمز لاقنوم الروح القدس .​ *س جـ    :    هل الرؤوس الثلاث متساوية ؟*
    -  نعم لأن المثلث متساوي الأضلاع ،  فهو بالتالي متساوي الزوايا ..  هذا يوضح لنا تساوي الاقانيم الثلاثة في جميع الكمالات الإلهية ،  فليس  بينهم عظيم وأعظم والأعظم.​ *س د    :    هل الرأس ( أ ) هي الرأس ( ب ) هي الرأس ( جـ )  ؟*
    -    كلا فالرأس ( أ ) غير ( ب ) غير ( جـ ) ،  وكل منهم غير الاخري ..  هذا مثال على أن الآب غير الإبن غير الروح القدس ،  والإبن غير الآب غير  الروح القدس ،  والروح القدس غير الآب غير الإبن ،  ويقول القديس اوغسطينوس  " الآب والإبن والروح القدس جوهر واحد،  ولكن ليس كل اقنوم منهم هو عين  الآخر" (1) .
    ونلاحظ أن لو الرأس ( أ ) اندمجت مع الرأس ( ب ) لاختفى المثلث من  الوجود وصار مجرد خطاً بلا مساحة ،  ولو اندمجت الرؤوس الثلاثة لاختفى  المثلث والخط وتلاشى الذهب إذ صار نقطة بلا مساحة هكذا ليفهم الذين يظنون  أن الآب هو الإبن هو الروح القدس .

*س هـ :    هل كل رأس من الرؤوس الثلاثة هي ذهب ؟*
    -    نعم .. كل رأس من الذهب ،  ولكن كل رأس غير الأخرى ،  وهذا يوضح لنا  أن الآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية الأبوة والبثق ،  والإبن  هو الله من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية البنوة ،  والروح القدس هو الله  من حيث الجوهر مع انفراده بخاصية الانبثاق .​ هـ  -    الحجـم  :  حجم الشئ  هو واحد وثالوث ،  فهو حجم واحد ولكن يشمل ثلاث أبعاد الطول والعرض والارتفاع .
    الحجم =  الطول × العرض × الارتفاع
    الله    =  الآب × الإبن × الروح القدس​ و  -    الينبـوع  :  لا يمكن تصوُّر ينبوع بدون ماء ،  ولا  يمكن تصوُّر ماء بدون ينبوع . بل أن الينبوع دُعي ينبوعاً منذ أن بدأ يفيض  بالماء ،  وقد دعى الكتاب المقدس الآب بينبوع الحكمة والحياة،  فالآب هو  الينبوع ،  والإبن هو الحكمة ،  والروح القدس هو روح الحكمة،  ويعقد البابا  أثناسيوس مقارنة لطيفة بين الينبوع والله الآب فيقول " إن كان يقال عن  الله ( الآب ) أنه ينبوع حكمة وحياة ،  كما جاء في سفر أرميا { تركوني أنا  ينبوع الحياة الحيَّة } ( أر 2 : 13 ) وأيضاً { .. أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل  كل الذين يتركونك يخزون . الحائدون عني في التراب يُكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب  ينبوع الحياة الحيَّة } ( أر 17 : 12 ،  13 ) وقد كُتِب في باروخ { أنكم  قد هجرتم ينبوع الحكمة} ( باروخ 3 : 12) وهذا يتضمن أن الحياة والحكمة لم  يكونا غريبين عن جوهر الينبوع ،  بل هما خاصة له ،  ولم يكونا أبداً غير  موجودين . بل كانا دائماً موجودين .. كيف إذاً لا يكون كافراً من يقول { ..  كان هناك وقت كان فيه الينبوع جافاً خالياً من الحياة ومن الحكمة } ولكن  مثل هذا الينبوع لا يكون ينبوعاً . لأن الذي لا يلد من ذاته لا يكون  ينبوعاً .. يتجاسر هؤلاء ويجدفون عليه قائلين أنه عقيم ومجدب من حكمته  الذاتية ..أما الحقيقة فتشهد بان الله هو الينبوع الأزلي بحكمته الذاتية ،   ولما كان الينبوع أزلياً ،  فبالضرورة يجب أن تكون الحكمة أزلية أيضاً "  (فقرة 19 من المقالة الأولى ) (1) .
    كما قال البابا أثناسيوس " يجب علينا ألا نتصور وجود ثلاثة جواهر  منفصلة عن بعضها البعض في الله – كما ينتج عن الطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة  للبشر – لئلا نصير كالوثنيين الذين يملكون عديداً من الآلهة . ولكن كما أن  النهر الخارج عن الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه ،  وبالرغم من ذلك فان هناك بالفعل  شيئين مرئيين وإسمين . لأن الآب ليس هو الإبن ،  كما أن الإبن ليس هو الآب ،   فالآب هو أب للإبن ،  والإبن هو إبن الآب . وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر  ،  والنهر ليس هو الينبوع ،  ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذي يسري في  مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر ،  وهكذا فان لاهوت الآب ينتقل في الإبن بلا  تدفق أو إنقسام،  لأن السيد المسيح يقول { خرجت من الآب } وأتيت من عند  الآب ،  ولكنه دائماً أبداً مع الآب ،  وهو في حضن الآب ،  وحضن الآب لم  يَخِْلُ أبداً من الإبن بحسب ألوهيته " (2) .
    ويقول أيضاً البابا أثناسيوس " كما أن الآب ينبوع ،  ودعى الإبن نهراً ،   فقد قيل أننا نشرب من الروح القدس ، لأنه مكتوب { لأننا جميعاً سُقينا من  روح واحد } ( 1 كو 12 : 13 ) وإن كنا نشرب من الروح القدس فإننا نشرب من  المسيح لأنه قيل { لأنهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت  المسيح } ( 1 كو 10 : 4 ) ( الرسائل إلى سيرابيون 1 : 19 ) ​ ز  -    التفاحـة  :  هي واحدة وثلاثة في ذات  الوقت ،  فالتفاحة هي واحدة وتحوي جسم التفاحة وطعم التفاح ورائحة التفاح ،   ولا يمكن فصل الجسم عن الطعم ولا الطعم عن الجسم ،  ولا يمكن فصل الرائحة  عنهما أو عن أحدهما ،  وقد اعترض البعض قائلاً " قد نسى هؤلاء المشبهون أن  التفاحة لها أيضاً لون يميزه الإنسان بحاسة الإبصار ،  أو لها ملمس ونعومة  يميزها الإنسان بحاسة اللمس ،  أو لها حجم وشكل معين .. فهل نضيف اقانيم  أخرى لله قياساً على عناصر وخواص التفاحة " (1) . ونحن نقول لمثل هؤلاء  المعترضين أنه سواء كان لون التفاحة أحمراً أو أصفراً فان هذا لا يغير عن  كونها تفاحة ،  وكذلك إذا كان ملمسها ناعماً أو خشناً بعض الشئ،  أو إذا  كـان حجمها كبيراً أو صغيراً فكل هذه الأمور لا تؤثر في كونها تفاحة. لكن  لا يمكن أن نتصور تفاحة بدون جسم أو بدون طعم أو بدون رائحة .

​*ثالثاً  :    القرآن لم يهاجم الثالوث المسيحي *

*س  :  هل الثالوث الذي هاجمه القرآن هو الثالوث المسيحي ؟*
    لقد هاجم القرآن أكثر من ثالوث ،  فمثلاً :

    أ  -    قـال " لقـد كفر الذين قالـوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة . وما إله إلاَّ واحد " (المائدة 73)
    وهو بهذا يهاجم ثالوث ينادي بثلاثة آلهة ويمثل الله واحد منهم ،  ومن  الطبيعي أن المسيحية تعترف بإله واحد لا أكثر .. إله موجود عاقل حي الآب  والإبن والروح القدس ،  فهو بهذا لا يقصد الثالوث المسيحي .. إذاً أي ثالوث  يهاجمه القرآن هنا ؟ .. إنه يهاجم ثالوث المرقونية التي نادت بثلاثة آلهة  كما رأينا من قبل إله عادل أنزل التوراة ،  وإله صالح أنزل الإنجيل ،  وإله  شرير هو أبليس .​ ب  -    قال " بديع السموات والأرض آنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له  صاحبة " (الأنعام 101 ) وتكرر هذا المعنى في سورة المائدة " وإذ قال يا  عيسى إبن مريم أنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وامي إلهين من دون الله " ( المائدة  116 )
    وهنا يهاجم القرآن ثالوث يتكون من الله وصاحبة له وولد ،  ولم يقل قط  أحد من المسيحيين أن الله اتخذ له صاحبة وأنجب منها ولداً ،  فالله روح  بسيط منزَّه عن مثل هذه الأمور الجسدية .. إذاً لماذا قال القرآن هذا ؟  ..  أنه مجرد رد على هرطقة المريميين ، وأصحاب هذه الهرطقة كانوا من الوثنيين  الذين يعبدون كوكب الزهرة ويلقبونها بملكة السماء ،  وكان النساء يقدمنَّ  خبزاً من دقيق الشعير كما رأينا من قبل ،  وعندما تنصر هؤلاء القوم أخذهم  الحنين لعبادتهم الوثنية القديمة ،  فاستبدلوا الإلهة الزهرة بالعذراء مريم  ،  ونادوا بثالوث يتكون من الله ومريم ويسوع ،  وأشار إلى هذه البدعة أحمد  المقريزي في كتابه القول الابريزي ص 26 ،  وإبن حزم في كتابه الملل  والأهواء والنحل ص 48 .​ جـ -    قال " لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله هو المسيح إبن مريم " ( المائدة 72)
    وهنا يهاجم القرآن بدعة سويدنبرج الذي قال أن الثالوث يطلق على المسيح  وحده ،  فلاهوته هو الآب ،  وناسوته هو الإبن ،  واللاهوت الصادر عنه هو  الروح القدس ( الله واحد أم ثالوث ص 42 ) فنحن نقول أن الآب هو الله ،   والإبن هو الله ،  والروح القدس هو الله ،  ولم نُقصِر جوهر اللاهوت على  اقنوم الإبن فقط .
    فهل المسيحية مسئولة عن الهرطقات التي تصدت لها وحكمت عليها بالحرم؟ !
    ولو قلنا أنها مسئولة عن هذه الهرطقات ،  فهل بالمثل الإسلام مسئول عن  الهرطقات الخارجة عنه فمثلاً " الخوارج والشيعة والنصيرية يؤلهون علي إبن  أبي طالب ،  والجبرية والمعتزلة والقدرية أنكروا صفات الله،  والاشاعرة  المتريدية والزيدية والأمامية والإسماعيلية يقولون أن للعالم مدبران الأول  هو الله والثاني هو النفس ويبيحون المحرمات ،  والبهائية يؤلهون زعيمهم  بهاء الدين ،  والدروز يؤلهون الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي ،  ( مذكرة التوحيد  والفرق للشيخ حسن متولي ص 105 – 118 مقرر السنة الخامسة بالأزهر ) (1) 
    وعندما استخدم الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي مثل هذه النصوص للهجوم على  المسيحية رد عليه نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس في خطاب وجهه إليه في أواخر عام  1980 جاء فيه " إننا نريد أن نطمئن الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي أننا غير  منزعجين ولا مضطربين مما قاله أو يقولـه .. الواضح وضوح الشمس في رابعة  النهار إنك في كل ما قلته عن المسيحية أنك لا تعرف عن المسيحية شيئاً من  خلال النصوص القرآنية التي حصرت ذاتك فيها ،  وهي نصوص لا تخصنا نحن  المسيحيين . هل تعلم أيها الشيخ أنك في كلامك عن المسيحية تردد أقوال  النساطرة الذين كانت لهم أديرتهم ورهبانهم في بلاد العرب أثناء الدعوة  الإسلامية ،  وما تقولـه أنت الآن في الربع الأخير من القرن العشرين كان  يقوله النساطرة ،  ومنهم الراهب النسطوري المدعو ( بحيرا ) والمعروف عنه  أنه كان يتعاطى النجامة والسحر (أنظر معجم المنجد ،  والموسوعة العربية  الميسرة بإشراف محمد شفيق غربال ص 330 ،  1657 .. )​ كل هذه النصوص وأمثالها مما تردده ،  ليست جديدة علينا ،   إنها بعينها الاتهامات التي كان يرددها النساطرة أثناء نشأة بدعتهم في  القرن الخامس والتي انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكوني الثالث في أفسس سنة 431  م،  والذي رأسه البابا كيرلس الأول المسمى عمود الدين .. وقد نفي نسطور  زعيمهم إلى مدينة أخميم في صعيد مصر .. وأما قومه فنفوهم خارج حدود  الإمبراطورية الرومانية فاستقروا في بلاد العرب ،  وصارت لهم في بلاد العرب  أديرتهم .. لذلك فان كل ما قلته وما تقوله في مهاجمتك للمسيحية ،  معروف  لدينا سابقاً ،  ومعروف أن مصادره نسطورية ،  وهي بدعة وهرطقة مسيحية ،   أراد دعائها أن يوسعوا من قاعدة المؤمنين بمذهبهم ،  فليس ما يقوله ويردده  الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي إلاَّ امتداداً للنسطورية .  أنه ليس علينا  بجديد ،  فهوّن على نفسك " (1).​ لقد مدح القرآن المسيحيين وشهد لإيمانهم بالله الواحد وأجزل  لهم الوعود (راجع إجابة السؤال الرابع ) فليس من المعقول أن يعود القرآن  ويتهم المسيحيين بالكفر ،  لأنه مادام إيمان المسيحيين إيمان صحيح فكيف  يتهمهم بالكفر ؟ !  ولو كان المسيحيون كفرة فكيف يعدهم بالنهاية الصالحة  والأجر الحسن بدلاً من أن يتوعدهم بعذاب الآخرة ؟ !!
    وقال البعض أن النص الوارد في القرآن " ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن  يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين "  ينسخ جميع النصوص التي منحت وعوداً  للمسيحيين بالأجر الصالح وعدم الخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .. لمثل هؤلاء  نقول أن الله ليس إنساناً فينسى ولا إبن آدم فيغير وعوده ،  وكيف نقبل أن  الله يمدح المسيحيين ويتوعدهم في آن واحد بسبب إيمانهم . ​ وقال البعض الآخر أن المقصود من قوله " ان الذين آمنوا  والذين هادوا والنصارى والصائبين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً  لهم أجرهم عن ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون " هم المؤمنون بالإسلام فقط  ؟  .. ونحن نقول أن هذه مغالطة لأنه لو كان قصده الذين يؤمنون بالإسلام  فقط لاكتفى بقوله " ان الذين آمنوا " ولم يضف ثلاثة طوائف أخرى هم اليهود (  الذين هادوا )  والنصارى والصائبين بدون أن يشترط إيمانهم بالإسلام .​ وقال آخرون أن القرآن قصد حسن الجزاء للذين آمنوا من هذه  الطوائف الثلاثة ،  وقولهم هذا غير مقبول لأنه معناه أنه لو أن إنساناً  خارج عن الطوائف الثلاث فكان مثلاً مجوسياً أو وثنياً أو بوذياً ودخل  الإسلام فهو يحرم من حسن الجزاء .. هل يقبلون هذا ؟ !.

*س  :   هل نجد صدى للثالوث المسيحي في الإسلام ؟*​ نعم إننا نجد صدى للإيمان بالثالوث في الإسلام ومن أمثلة ذلك : 
    أ    -    جاء في سورة المؤمنين " ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر فتبارك الله أحسن  الخالقين " (المؤمنين 14) ومن المسلم به أن الخالق واحد لا أكثر .. الله هو  الخالق الوحيد ،  ويستحيل أن يعطي أي كائن آخر عمل الخلقة ،  ولو قالوا أن  الله خالق والإنسان خالق .. نقول لهم أن الله خالق أما الإنسان فهو صانع ،   والصنعة تستخدم المادة أما الخلقة فهي من العدم ..
    في المسيحية نجد لمشكلة " الخالقين " حلاً ،  لأن الآب خالق " الآب  الذي منه جميع الأشياء" ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) والإبن خالق " بكلمة الرب صنعت  السموات " ( مز 33 : 6 ) والروح القدس خالق "روح الرب صنعني ونسمة القدير  أحيتني " ( أي 33 : 4 ) أما بالنسبة للذين يرفضون عقيدة التثليث فيصعب  عليهم تفسير كلمة " الخالقين " .​ ب -    جاء في سورة الاخلاص " قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد " فلو  شاء القول بوحدانية الله المطلقة لقال "قل هو الله واحد " أما قوله " أحد "   فانه يوجد صعوبة في التفسير .. أحد ماذا ؟  عندما نقول أن فلان أحد  الطلبة الممتازين ،  وفلان أحد رجال الأعمال  ،  وفلان أحد المهندسين ،   فكلمة أحد لا بد أن يتبعها توضيح ..فهل الله أحد الآلهة ؟ .. قطعاً لا  وإلاَّ سقطنا في الشرك .. في المسيحية نجد الحل بسيطاً وسهلاً إذ يمكننا أن  نقول أن الله ( الآب ) أحد الاقانيم الثلاث . أما بالنسبة للذين يرفضون  عقيدة التثليث فانه يصعب عليهم تفسير كلمة أحد ..​ جـ -    قال البعض ما الحكمة من اختيار ثلاثة إسماء لله " بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم"؟ وما الحكمة من القسم بالثلاثة " ثلاثة بالله العظيم "  ؟ وما الحكمة من أن الطلقة الثالثة هي الطلقة النهائية؟  وما الحكمة من  تكرار حركات الوضوء ثلاث مرات مثل المضمضة ،  والاستنشاق وغسل الوجه ،   واليدين ،  ومسح الرأس تحت الأذنين ،  وغسل الرجلين . وهلم جرّا ..​ *د   -    نظرة بعض المفسرين والمفكرين المسلمين لعقيدة الثالوث :*
    1-    تفهم فخر الدين الرازي قصد المسيحية في عقيدة الثالوث فقال " أن  النصارى يقولون بجوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم – وهذه الثلاثة إله واحد كما أن  الشمس إسم يتناول القرص والشعاع والحرارة ،  وفي تلازم طبيعي بدون تقدم أو  تتابع ،  فالشعاع مولود من القرص ،  والحرارة منبعثة من القرص مستقرة في  الشعاع ،  والثلاثة تُسمى شمس واحدة ،  وان يقال لكل من الثلاثة شمس ،   وعنوا بالذات الآب وبالإبن الكلمة وبالروح الحياة – وقالوا ان الآب إله ،   والإبن إله، والروح القدس إله والكل إله واحد " (1) .​ 2-    قال الشيخ أبو الخير إبن الطيب في كتابه أصول الدين "  أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم ،  لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر  واحد موصوف بالكمال ،  وله ثلاثة خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح القناع عنها،  وهي  الآب والإبن والروح القدس ،  ويشيرون بالجوهر ذاته الذي يسمونه الباري ذا  العقل المجرد إلى الآب ،  وبالجوهر نفسه الذي يسمونه العقل العاقل ذاته إلى  الإبن ،  وبالجوهر عينه الذي يسمونه ذا العقل المعقول من ذاته إلى الروح  القدس – ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف " (2) .​ 3-    قال الشيخ القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب ( البقلاني ) في  كتابه الطمس في القواعد الخمس " إذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى ،  أن  الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة اقانيم ،  لا نجد بيننا وبينهم اختلاف إلاَّ في  اللفظ فقط ،  فهم ( المسيحيون ) يقولون أنه جوهر واحد ،  ولكن ليس كالجواهر  المخلوقة ،  ويرون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة "  (3) .​ 4-    قال أبو الهزيل العلاف وهو من كبار المعتزلة " أن اقانيم  النصارى هي عين الصفات ( الإلهية ) عند بعض الفرق الإسلامية " وعلق  الشهرستاني على قول العلاف هذا فقال " لقد أثبت أبو الهزيل هذه الصفات  وجودها للذات فهي بعينها اقانيم النصارى " (1) .​ 5-    قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه الرد الجميل " ويعتقدون أن  ذات الباري واحدة ولها اعتبارات " ( وبعض مناقشة الموضوع وعرض الآراء  المختلفة للمفسرين ) قال "فعلى هذا الاصطلاح يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله  فقط والآب مرادف له ،  والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بقيد كونها عاقلة لذاتها ،   والإبن أو الكلمة مرادف له ،  والمعقول عن الإله عبارة عن الإله الذي ذاته  معقولة له ،  وروح القدس مرادف له"  ( د . محمد عبد الهادي – الفلسفة في  الإسلام ص 196 ) (2) وقال أيضاً نفس الامام في نفس الكتاب " يعتقد النصارى  أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر ،  ولها اعتبارات فإن أُعتبر وجودها غير  مُعلَّق على غيره تعالى ،  فذلك الوجود المطلق هو ما يسمونه باقنوم الآب .  وإن أُعتبِر وجودها معلقاً على وجود آخر ،  كالعلم المعلَّق على وجود  العالم ،  فذلك الوجود المقيَّد هو ما يسمونه الإبن أو الكلمة . وإن اُعتبر  وجودها معلقاً على أن عاقلية معقولة منه ،  فذلك الوجود المقيَّد أيضاً هو  ما يسمونه باقنوم الروح القدس ، لأن ذات الباري معقولة منه ،  والحاصل أن  هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية واحدة في الجوهر ،  وإن تكن منعوتة  بصفات الاقانيم " (3) .​ 6-    قال الشيخ محيي بن العربي " أول الأعداد الفردية هو الثلاثة لا الواحد،  لأن الواحد ليس بعدد بل هو أصل الأعداد " (4) .​ 7-    قال إبن سينا " الله علم وعالم ومعلوم ،  وعقل وعاقل ومعقول ،  وعشق وعاشق ومعشوق " (1) .​ 8-    قال عباس محمود العقاد " الشأن في تعدد الاقانيم ،  كالشأن في تعدد الصفات عند بعض المفسرين " (2) وقال أيضاً " أن الاقانيم  جوهر واحد،  وأن الكلمة والآب وجود واحد ،  وإنك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على  ذات منفصلة عن الإبن لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية " (3) ​ فمثل هذه الأقوال السابقة تعكس تفهماً كثيراً من علماء  المسلمين لعقيدة التثليث وقبولهم إياها ،  فصفات الله الأزلية مثل المحب  والسميع والكليم تحدثنا عن وحدانية الله الجامعة المانعة ،  وانه الله لا  بد أن يكون أكثر من اقنوم ،  ولكن يجب أن نؤكد أن الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث صفات  لكنهم عين الذات الإلهية ،  وليسوا ثلاث مظاهر لكنهم هم الله بعينه .
​


 

*من سلسلة اقرأ وافهم*
http://www.yosteen.com/Books/Derasat/first/

​


----------



## جون ويسلي (8 فبراير 2012)

*تذكَّــر*
    +    عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد فوق مستوى العقل ،  ولكنها ليست ضد العقل .

    +    الإيمان بالوحدانية لا يغنينا عن الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس،  لتعميق شركتنا مع الله ،  وحتى نحفظ الإيمان كاملاً .

    +    هناك تشبيهات تُقرّب لنا المعنى لعقيدة التثليث والتوحيد مثل  الإنسان  ، والشمس ، والنار ، ومثلث الذهب ، والحجم ، والينبوع ، والتفاحـة  ، وكل  تشبيه يقرب لناالمعنى من زاوية أو أكثر ،  ولكن ولا تشبيه يعتبر  كاملاً في  جميع زواياه .

    +    هاجم القرآن ثالوث المرقونية ،  وثالوث  المريميين ،  وبدعة  سويدنبرج  ،   ولكنه لم يهاجم الثالوث المسيحي .  بل بالعكس هناك صدى  للثالوث المسيح  في الإسلام .
*س   :   هل  الثالوث المسيحي مستمد من الثالوث الوثني ؟*
*ج * :  اختلفت عقيدة الثالوث في  الوثنية من مكان إلى  آخر ،  ففي طيبة عبد   المصريون ثلاثة آلهة الآب والأم والإبن عمون وخوفس  وثوث ،  وفي هليوبوليس  عبدوا الشمس عند شروقها "  بثوم " ،  وفي وسط النهار  " رع  " ،  وعند  غروبها " حورم خوفي  " ،  وفي أماكن أخرى عبدوا الرجل   "أمون" مع القمر "  خنسو "   مع أنثى العقرب " موت " ،   وفي منف عبدوا  ايزيس وايزوريس وحورس ،    فتخيل المصريون بأن إله الأرض " حب " تزوج إلهة  السماء "  نوت "  ،   ووُلِد لهم إبنان هما اوزوريس وست ،  وبنتان هما ايزيس  ونفتيس . ثم انفصل  الزوجان  الأرض والسماء فانتشر بينهما الهواء ،   وتزوج  اوزوريس باخته  ايزيس ،  وتزوج  ست باخته نفتيس ،  وجاء اوزوريس وايزيس إلى   أرض قرب طيبة  وتعرَّفوا على كاهن طيبة وفرعون مصر ،  وكان اوزوريس ذو علم  غزير وحكمة  عظيمة وامتاز  بالأخلاق الكريمة ومحبة الفقراء ،  فأحبه  الناس  ودعوه إله  الخير والخضرة والنيل بينما أحب الناس ايزيس لطهارتها ووداعتها   وجمالها ،   وصار اوزوريس ملكاً على مصر  ،  ولكـن ست شقيق اوزوريس كان  شريراً   واشتهى المُلك ،  فصنع تابوتاً من ذهب آية  في الفن والجمال  مناسبــاً  لجسم اوزوريس بالضبط ،   وصنع وليمة كبيرة دعى إليها العظماء  والحكماء  وشقيقه الملك ،  وأعدَّ لهم مفاجأة التابوت الذهب قائلاً : من   ينام في  التابوت ويكون مناسباً له سيكون التابوت من نصيبه ،  وجرَّب بعض  العظماء  فلم يتناسب التابوت مع أجسامهم  ،  وعندما نام فيه اوزوريس كان  التابوت   مناسباً له بالضبط ،  فأسرع ست واتباعه  بإغلاق الغطاء وأحكموا  غلقه ،   وألقوا به  في نهر النيل ،  فساقه التيار إلى البحر  الأبيض ودفعته   الأمواج إلى فينيقيا حيث رسى في ثغر " جبيل "، ونبتت فوقه  شجرة فأخفته عن   الأعين ،  وظلت زوجته ايزيس  تبحث عنه حتى وجدته في جبيل فعادت به إلى مصر   ،   وانفردت به في مكان ناءٍ في مستنقعات الدلتا ،  وأخذت تبتهل لله لكي   يرد له الحياة ،  فقام من الموت فاحتضنته وصرخت صرخة الفرح  ،  وكان ست   يقوم برحلة صيد قريباً من هذا  المكان ،  فاتجه نحو الصوت ،  وفوجئ بأخيه   قائماً حيَّاً ،  فثار ومزق جسد اوزوريس ودفن الأشلاء في أقاليم  مصر   المختلفة .
    وفي  الفترة القصيرة التي عاد فيها اوزوريس للحياة حبلت ايزيس وأنجبت   إبنها حورس فأخفته  في أحراش الدلتا خوفاً عليه من عمه ست ،   وعندما كبر   وعلم ما كان رفع الأمر إلى محكمة العدل مطالباً بموت أبيه  ،  والتف الناس   حوله ،  وحكمت محكمة الآلهة بعزل ست وتنصيب حورس ملكاً  على مصر ،  فأخذ   حورس " العين الثالثة  " من ست والتي كان قد انتزعها من اوزوريس ،   فثبتها   على جبهته إقراراً له بالملك ،   وجمع أشلاء أبيه ووضع عليها العين   الثالثة فقام من الموت ،  ولكنه لم يدم على هذه الأرض طويلاً لأن محكمة    العدل قد عينته دياناً للموتى ( راجع مصر وحضارات العالم القديم . د . محمد   جمال  الدين مختار ،  د . هنري رياض ،  د . عبد العزيز صادق ص 26 – 28 ) .​            كما ظهر ثالوثات أخرى في أماكن مختلفة  ،  ففي الصين عبدوا ثلاثة  آلهة هم  ى I   ،  هـ  HI    ،  و هـ WEI     ،   فالإله الأول " ى " هو  من يفتش عليه الإنسان ولا يجده ،  والإله  الثاني "هـ"  هو من يصغى له  الإنسان ولكن لا يسمع صوته  ،  والإله الثالث "  و هـ " هو من  تمتد إليه  يد الإنسان ولكن لا تستطيع أن تلمسه ،   وظهر  ثالوث في اليابان يشمل إله  السماء " ازاناجي " الذي تزوج  بأخته ،  فولدت  جزر اليابان ،   ثم لقحاها  ببذور الآلهة فأخرجت اليابانيين  ،  وخرجت الشمس  من عين ازاناجي اليسرى  ،   والقمر من عينه اليمنى ،  والرياح والأمطار من  عطسة ،  وفي بابل ظهر  نمرود الإبن والزوج وهو مؤسس مملكة  بابل الذي تزوج  من أمه سميراميس فشغل  هو مركز الإبن والزوج وشملت سميراميس مركز  الزوجة  والأم ( راجع عوض  سليمان – الله في المسيحية ص 218 ) .​ *          ونلاحظ أن الثالوث المسيحي يختلف عن أي  ثالوث وثني في عدة أمور منها :*




 الثالوث  المسيحي هو إله واحد بينما أي ثالوث وثني هو ثلاثة آلهة.

  الاقانيم  الثلاثة ليس بينهم انفصال إذ لهم جوهر إلهي واحد ،   بينما أي  ثالوث وثني كل واحد منفصل عن الإثنين  الآخرين ،  فيمكن أن يموت  أحدهم  ويعيش  الآخر .

  في  الثالوث المسيحي الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوون في الأزلية .  أما في  الثالوث الوثني فلا  يوجد تساوي في الزمن ،  فالأم أكبر من  الإبن  ،   والآب أكبر من الأم .

 في  الثالوث المسيحي لا يوجد تزاوج ولا مباضعة ولا تناسل جسدي . بينما في الثالوث  الوثني نرى التزاوج والإنجاب .

​ *س    :   هل  الثالوث المسيحي مستمد من الثالوث الهندي ؟*
    جاء في كتاب نظرات في العقائد المسيحية  للأستاذ مصطفى سعداوي المهر ،    وكتاب  العقائد الوثنية في الديانة النصرانية للاستاذ محمد طاهر ،  وكتاب   المسيح والتثليث للدكتور محمد وصفي ما  يفيد بأن الثالوث المسيحي مستمد  من  الثالوث الهندي براهما وفشنو وسيفا ،  فبراهما هو الآب الخالق ( الممثل   لمبادئ  التكوين والخلق ) وفشنو هو الإبن الحافظ ( الممثل لمبادئ الحماية   والحفظ ) وسيفا  هو روح القدس المحيي المهلك .. فما مدى صحة هذه الأقوال ؟
*ج *   :    يجيب  على هذا التساؤل الاستاذ عوض سمعان قائلاً "  الهنود اعتقدوا  بآلهة كثيرة جداً  اختصروها إلى 33 إله (كتاب الفيدا)  وقالوا أن كل إله  منهم يمثل روح عظيم أطلقوا  عليه إسم "براهما" ومن هذه  الآلهة الثلاثة  والثلاثين " حانيشا  " إله الحزم والبصيرة ،  و"  كارتيكا "  إله الحرب، و "  إندرا " إله المطر ،  و " إجي " إله النار ،  و " فارونا "  إله المحيط ،   و " ياما " إله الموت ،  و"كورا " إله الثروة ... إلخ .   ويثروا من هذه  الآلهة الكثيرة براهما وفشنو وسيفا على أنهم يمثلون صفات  الخلق  الرعاية  والانتاج والتدمير .. لم يفكر الهنود أبداً في القول بأن  براهما وفشنو   وسيفا هم إله واحد .. وكل منهم يصورونه بطريقة مختلفة ،   فبراهما يُمثَّل  برجل يركب على ظهر أوزة ،  ويقال أنه كانت له رأس واحدة  كغيره من آلهتهم  ،   لكن عندما أخرج من ذاته أنثى له ،  وأخذ يتأمل فيها  كلما انتقلت إلى جهة  من الجهات  ،  نبتت له أربعة رؤوس أخرى ،  بعدد الجهات  التي كانت تنتقل  إليها ،  ولما رأى سيفا أن براهما قد  تملكه الإعجاب  برؤوسه الخمسة إنقض  عليه وقطع واحدة منها .. وفشنو يُمثَّل  بشاب جميل الصورة له  أربعة أذرع،   يلعب على ربابة أو مزمار  ،  ويقال أنه  كان وديعاً وشغوفاً ،  وله عند  الهنود عشرة آلاف إسم ،  وكانت إمرأته تُدعى  لاكشمس أو الحظ الحسن  ،   ونظراً لجماله فان الهنود يذكرون إسمه بالارتباط   مع الشمس والنهار ،  أما  سيفا فيُمثَّل  برجل قوي قاسي ويقال انه كانت له  زوجة وولدان ،   ويقال  أنه عاش كل حياته شريداً لأنه قطع رأس براهما ،   وانه تزوج إبنة إبن  براهما بعدما قتله في مجمع  الآلهة ،  ويقال أنه تناول  مرة طعاماً   مسموماً ،  فلما رأت زوجته السم يسري في  جسمه قبضت على رقبته  لكي لا يصل  إلى رأسه ،   فتجمع السم في رقبته وأسودَّت،   ويقال أنه عندما  ماتت زوجته  ،  حمل  جسدها ،  وفي نشوة من الجنون،  أخذ يرقص به حول العالم .  وسيفا  كما يزعمون هو  الذي تنتمي إليه أعمال براهما وفشنو،  فهو  الذي  يخرجها  ويلاشيها ،  ولذلك يُذكر إسمه  مرتبطاً بالليل والظلام .. "


*س  :   هل عقيدة التثليث عقيدة فلسفية وثنية ابتدعها  التلاميذ لتجد كرازتهم قبولاً لدى الشعوب المختلفة ؟*
    فقال أحد الكتَّاب "  وبعد السيد المسيح اضطر تلاميذه وحواريوه من  أجل   إحياء دعوته إلى نقلها عن أرض اليهود إلى الشعوب الوثنية المحيطة بها   كالرومان  واليونانيين وغيرهم ،  ورغبة من هؤلاء  المبشرين في نشر الدعوة   المسيحية بين تلك الشعوب الوثنية ،  وخوفاً من أن تجد بين هذه الشعوب نفس   الذي  وجدته بين اليهود اضطر المبشرون المسيحيون إلى تطعيم المسيحية ببعض   الطقوس والعادات  والشعائر التي وجدوها في تلك الشعوب الوثنية ،   وأغلب   الظن أن هؤلاء المبشرين كانوا حسني النية ،  فقد رأوا أن هذه هي الطريقة   الوحيدة لتقريب  الديانة المسيحية إلى أذهان الوثنيين ،   وظنوا أنه مع   مرور الوقت فان المسيحية ستتطهر من تلك العادات والطقوس وستعود  إلى صفائها   ،  ولقد تحول فعلاً إلى  المسيحية كثير من الوثنيين ولكنهم نقلوا إليها   مزيداً من العادات والشعائر الوثنية  ،  واضطر الحواريون والمبشرون   المسيحيون  كذلك إلى السكوت وغض الطرف والمجاملة ،   وذلك لإبقاء هؤلاء على   المسيحية وعدم تنفيرهم منها 
*ج *  :    كلا  ،  وذلك للأسباب الآتية : 


 كان  التلاميذ من اليهود الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله ويتمسكون بها ،  فالشريعة تحكم على من يخرج عن هذه العقيدة  بالرجم *"   وإذا أغواك سِرَّاً أخوك .. قائلاً نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى ..  لا تسمع له   ولا تشفق عينك عليه .. بل قتلاً تقتله .. ترجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت  "* (تث 13 : 6 – 11) .

  لم يكن  التلاميذ لهم التفكير الفلسفي مثل شيشرون وسقراط  وأفلاطون وسنيكا  . إنما كانوا  إناساً بسطاء عاشوا مع معلمهم السيد المسيح  أكثر من ثلاث  سنوات،  وتعلموا منه عقيدة التثليث عندما رأوه وعايشوه   وسمعوه يحدثهم عن  وحدانيته مع الآب ،   وكذلك حديثه عن الروح القدس .. لقد  أوصاهم أن يعمدوا  الناس باسم  الآب والإبن والروح القدس.

  تعتمد  الفلسفة على الأمور المحسوسة التي يقبلها العقل  ويستوعبها . أما  عقيدة التثليث فهي  فوق مستوى العقل ،  ويستحيل على  الإنسان  الطبيعي أن  يصدقها،  فما هو الداعي لأن  يكرز التلاميذ بعقيدة  صعبة تفوق إدراك البشر  ؟! 

  لو  كانت هذه العقيدة مستمدة من الفكر الفلسفي والوثني ما وجدت  المسيحية  مقاومة  واضطهاد مثل هذه المقاومة التي كلفتها التضحية بآلاف  الشهداء .

  لو كان  التلاميذ والرسل هم الذين اخترعوا هذه العقيدة فكيف  يتمسكون بها  لدرجة أنهم يضحون  بدمائهم من أجل هذه العقيدة ومن أجل إيمانهم  هذا ؟ !  ولو سلك هؤلاء الأبطال طريق  المجاملة والتخلي عن مبادئهم ما  أسلموا  أنفسهم للذبح من أجل إيمانهم.. انهم لم  يحيدوا قيد أنملة عن  إيمانهم  القويم .

  قبول  هذه العقيدة من جميع المؤمنين ،  وصمودها  أمام علماء  اليهود ،   وجبروت الرومان  ،  وحكمة اليونان ،  وثباتها برغم ما تتعرض له  هذه  العقيدة من هجمات  شرسة يوماً فيوماً لهو أقوى دليل على صحتها .
 *س  :   لماذا نقول عن المعقولية والحياة اقنومين  ولا  نقول عن السمع والقوة  والكمال والجمال والعظمة والمجد واللا محدودية  .. إلخ أنهم  اقانيم؟  ولماذا لا يكون في الله اقانيم بعدد صفاته التي لا  تحصى ؟  *
    يقول أحد الكتَّاب " أن الباحث  المتأمل يلاحظ أن فلاسفة المسيحية قد   أعطوا للإنسان صفات ضنوا بها على الله ،  فالإنسان به عناصر وأجزاء إذا لم   تكن تفوقها  أهمية ،  منها مثلاً أن الإنسان مبصر  بعينيه ،  سميع بأذنيه   ،  رحيم بقلبه ..وهكذا نستطرد في ذكر العناصر  والأجزاء التي يتكون منها   الإنسان المخلوق فنجد أنه قد تفوق فيها على الله خالقه  " 
    ويتهكم الكاتب قائلاً "  .. كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للقلب هل يمكن تصوُّر    الله دون قلب؟ .. فهل نحتاج إلى اقنوم خامس يمثل قلب الله ورحمته ويُسمى   مثلاً  الله الأم؟!  كذلك إذا تحدثنا عن قوة الله  وقدرته وعظمته . تلك   القوة غير المحدودة ،   والقدرة التي تفوق الخيال ،   والعظمة التي تعلو كل   تصوُّر ،  هل  يمكن تصوُّر إله ضعيف  ضئيل غير قادر  ؟  فهل يمكن أن نضيف   لعنصر القوة والقدرة  والعظمة الإلهية اقنوماً سادساً ؟ ! كذلك الأمر   بالنسبة للإبصار والرؤية فلا شك  أيضاً أنها أعظم من النطق مثلاً .. وهكذا   كلما عدَّدنا صفات الله تعالى التي لا  تحصى وقدراته التي لا تحد . لوجدنا   أنفسنا محتاجين دائماً إلى اقانيم وعناصر أخرى  نضمها إلى تلك العناصر   الثلاثة التي خلعها دعاة الثالوث في شح على الله .. فهل  يمكننا أن نجزئ   الله سبحانه وتعالى إلى عشرات العناصر والأجزاء ونجعل كل جزء منها  إلهاً   قائماً بذاته ،  له وظائفه وأعماله  المستقلة التي يختص بها وحده ولا   يشاركه فيها الآلهة الآخرون .. أم أن هذا هو  الشرك بعينه "​ *ج *  :    نحن  أصحاب عقيدة الثالوث ولسنا  دعاة ثالوث ،   ونحن لم نخترع هذه  العقيدة لكن الإنجيل هو الذي أعلنها لنا  ،  والمعقولية والحياة ليستا  صفتين لكنهما شخصان  غير منفصلين في الجوهر  الإلهي ،  وبدون  المعقولية أو  بدون الحياة لا يقوم الكيان الإلهي ،  لأنه  لا يمكن أن نتصور الكيان  الإلهي بدون حياة  أو بدون عقل . 
    ثم  من قال أن الاقانيم هي عناصر أو أجزاء في الله ؟ ! 
    الله  روح بسيط لا تركيب فيه .. لا ينقسم ولا يتجزأ ،   وهذا من مبادئ   علم اللاهوت الذي يجهله الكاتب تماماً ،  فراح يفترض افتراضات خاطئة ويبني   عليها ويخلص  بنتائج ،  فوصل بنا إلى الكفر أو الشرك . 
    يجب على مثل هذا الكاتب ومن يعتنق  أفكاره أن يدرك جيداً أن الأقانيم   ليسوا صفات ، فشتان بين الصفات والأقانيم ..  الصفات تتعدد فالله رحوم غفور   قوي سميع بصير ... إلخ أما الأقانيم فهم ثلاثة بلا  زيادة ولا نقصان ..   الصفات كثيرة ولكن لا يمكن أن ندعوا أحد هذه الصفات إقنوماً  ،  لأن   الإقنوم هو كائن حي قدير يعبر عن  نفسه { راجع الدرس الثالث من هذا البحث }   .
    وقد  ميَّز كثير من الآباء بين المعقولية والحياة وبين الصفات الإلهية ،   فالمعقولية والحياة هما شخصان في الجوهر الإلهي .  أما الصفات فإنها  أفعال تصدر عن الكلمة والحياة { راجع أقوال الأنبا بولس  البوشي  أسقف  بابليون (مصر القديمة) في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي – مقالة  في التثليث   والتجسد وصحة المسيحية ص 171 } .
    ولو كان  التثليث في الإنجيل نوعاً من الشرك فلماذا مدح القرآن الإنجيل   مراراً وتكراراً .  بل وأمر المسلمين بالإنصياع لتعاليمه " وليحكم أهل   الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه  ومن لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون "   (المائدة 47) ؟‍‍‍ ‍
    ولو كان  التثليث الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون نوعاً من الشرك ،   فكيف مدح   القرآن إيمان هؤلاء النصارى وبشرهم بحسن الجزاء " إن الذين  آمنوا والذين   هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً  فلهم   أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون " (البقرة 62) ؟ ‍ { راجع    إجابة السؤال الرابع والعشرين من كتابنا الأول " صحة الكتاب المقدس وخرافة    إنجيل برنابا } .


*س   :    كيف يكون الآب إلهاً ،  والإبن  إلهاً ،  والروح القدس إلهاً ،  ولا يكون الثلاثة ثلاثة آلهة ؟*
*ج *   :    الذي  يطرح هذا السؤال يتصوَّر أننا نقول أن 1 +  1 + 1 = 1 وهذا  بالطبع تصوَّر خاطئ  ،  لأن الحقيقة أن 1 × 1 × 1 = 1 وهذه  هي  الحقيقة أن  الآب في الإبن والإبن في الآب والروح القدس هو روح الآب  والإبن .. إننا   ندعو قرص الشمس بالشمس ،  وضوء الشمس  بالشمس ،  وحرارة  الشمس بالشمس ،   وفي نفس الوقت نقول أنها شمس واحدة لا ثلاثة  شموس ،  ولا  يعترض عاقل على  هذا القول  المنطقي . 
    لقد آمنت المسيحية بإله واحد له جوهر  إلهي واحد ، وفي هذا الجوهر   الواحد يقوم الاقانيم الثلاثة ،  فالله بالبحث عنه نجده واحد أحدىّ الذات    ..احدىّ الجوهر .. احدىّ الكيان .. احدىّ الطبيعة ،  والذات والجوهر   والكيان والطبيعة تسميات تخص  اللاهوت ،  والله في البحث فيه نجد فيه   الأبوة  والبنوة والحياة الآب والإبن والروح القدس ،   ولا يمكن أن يستقل   اقنوم عن الاقنومين الآخرين وهذا ما ادركه الجميع منذ  فجر المسيحية ،    ودعنا يا صديقي نستعرض  باقة صغيرة من أقوال الآباء : ​ أ   -   قال  الشهيد الفيلسوف يوستين في القرن الثاني الميلادي " نحن نعتقد لا بثلاث آلهة  بل بإله واحد ذي ثلاثة اقانيم "  ​ ب   -  قال  اكليمنضس السكندري ( 150 – 215 م ) " ليس   كل  اقنوم عين الآخر ،   ومع ذلك فإن  الاقانيم ليسوا ثلاث ذوات . هم ذات واحدة  لأن جوهرهم واحد  وهو اللاهوت " ​ جـ  -  قال ترتليانوس ( 145 – 220م ) الذي كتب إلى السناتو (  مجلس الشيوخ   الروماني ) سنة 196 مدافعاً عن الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس  "  الآب والإبن  والروح القدس كائن واحد  ولكنهم ليسوا اقنوماً واحداً بل ثلاثة  اقانيم "​ د   -    قال  البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي في القرن الرابع "  نحن نعبد إلهاً  واحداً في ثالوث  وثالوثاً في واحد . اقنوم الآب غير أقوم  الإبن غير اقنوم  الروح القدس لكن الآب  والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد "
    هـ -  قال القديس غريغوريوس الثاؤلوغوس " إننا إذا ذكرنا الله إنما    نريد الآب والإبن والروح القدس . ونحن نعتقد لا بثلاثة آلهة بل بإله واحد   مثلث  الاقانيم " 
    ز  -    قال  الأنبا ساويرس " الآب هو الله والإبن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله ولكن ليس  ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد "  ​ ح   -   قال  الأنبا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونين في القرن العاشر  الميلادي " الله  واحد مثلث  الاقانيم هو الآب والإبن والروح القدس . موجود .  ناطق . حي ،   فالله موجود بذاته والذات هو الله الآب ، وناطق  بكلمته  والنطق هو الكلمة  الإبن ،  وحي  بروحه والحياة هي الروح القدس الذي هو حياة  الآب وحياة  الإبن . هؤلاء الثلاثة  دائمون بغير تغيير ثلاثة اقانيم غير  محدودة وغير  محصورة وكل منهم غير الآخر .  اقنوم الآب غير اقنوم الإبن غير  اقنوم الروح  القدس لكنهم إله واحد . حياة واحدة  ،  وفعل واحد ،  وإرادة  واحدة،    وقوة واحدة ،  وجوهر واحد "
 
*س   :    هل قولنا عن عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد أنها سرّ  يعني غموضها أمام العقول؟*
*ج *   :    نحن  لا نقصد بكلمة سرُُّ هو ما يحير  الأذهان ويخفى عن العقول ،   وما هو غامض ولغز بلا حل ،  ولكننا نقصد ما هو  مخفي عن الأذهان الجسدية  ،   وهو في نفس الوقت مكشوف لإبناء النور،  فالله  سرُُّ لأنه *" ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه "* ( 1تي 6  : 16 ) وهو يكشف سره لخائفيه *" سرُّ الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم  "* ( مز 45 : 14 )​ فالمقصود  بدعوة عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد  بسرّ التثليث والتوحيد هو إظهار احتياج  الإنسان للمعونة الإلهية لقبول هذه العقيدة  ،  وبدون هذه المعونة يظل  العقل البشري  عاجزاً عن قبول هذه العقيدة ،  ولهذا قال  الرب يسوع  لتلاميذه الأطهار *"أُُُعطي لكم أن تعرفوا سرّ ملكوت السموات  "* (مر 4 : 11) وفي موقف آخر قال *"   أحمدك أيها الآب ربّ  السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء   وأعلنتها للأطفال . نعم أيها  الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرَّة أمامك . والتفت   إلى تلاميذه وقال كلُّ شئ قد دُفع  إلىَّ من أبي وليس أحد يعرف من هو  الإبن  إلاَّ الآب ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن  ومن أراد الإبن أن يعلن له "*   ( لو 10: 21 ، 22 ) فهو إذاً سرُُّ  يعلنه الإبن لنا عن طريق روحه القدوس   ،   لأن الروح القدس الساكن فينا هو الذي ينير عقولنا لنقبل ونفهم الأمور    الإلهية العالية التي يصعب على العقل الطبيعي قبولها ،  وقال معلمنا  بولس  الرسول عن الرب يسوع *"  إذ عرَّفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرَّته "* ( أف 1 : 9 ) .


* س    :  ما هو الفرق بين الولادة والانبثاق ؟*
*ج *   :    سُئِل  البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي هذا السؤال فقال : لا أعرف ،   لأن  الكتاب المقدس لم يوضح الفرق بين الولادة  والإنبثاق .. هذه هي عظمة   الآباء الذين لم يقحموا أنفسهم في أمور غض الكتاب الطرف  عنها لأنها بلا شك   أمور تفوق إدراكنا ،   وقال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي " لقد عرفنا أن هناك   فرقاً بين الولادة  والانبثاق لكن ما هي طبيعة هذا الفارق ،   فهذا ما لا   نفهمه على الإطلاق " وهم بهذا أراحونا ،  فلم يجرؤ أحد أن يجتهد  في هذا  الأمر المخفي عن  أعيننا ،  لان  الأمور الإيمانية اللاهوتية لا يجوز فيها  الاجتهاد بأي شكل  من الأشكال . إنما ما  تسلمناه نسلمه بأمانة كاملة ودقة  متناهية .


*س   :   إن  كان الإبن وُلِد من الآب فلماذا لا يلد الإبن بدوره ؟*
*ج *   :    ياأحبائي  لا يمكن أن نطبق صفات البشر على الله  ،   فالآب لم يكن له  أباً ولم يكن له إلاَّ الإبن الوحيد الجنس فقط لا غير   ،  وهكذا الإبن لم  يكن ولن يكن يوماً أباً  وإلاَّ دخلنا في دائرة تناسل  وتكاثر الآلهة ،    وهذا يزج بنا في هوة الكفر .. لقد سأل في القديم  الأريوسيون ذات السؤال  ،   فأجابهم البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي قائلاً  " إذاً  فالذي يبحث متسائلاً :  لماذا لا يكون الإبن والداً لا إبن فليبحث  أولاً :  لماذا لم يكن للآب  والد ،  ولكن  كلا هذين الأمرين بعيد عن الصواب ،  وملئ   بكل أنواع الكفر  والجحود ،  لأنه كما أن  الآب هو  دائماً آب ،  وأنه لا يستطيع أن  يصير  إبناً في يوم من الأيام ،  هكذا بنفس   الطريقة ،  فان الإبن هو دائماً إبن  ،  ولن يصبح أباً في يوم من الأيام .  لأنه في هذا  يثبت ويتضح أنه رسم  الآب وصورته {فكما أن الإبن لا يتغير  باكتساب صفات جديدة كذلك  الإبن لا  يمكن أن يتغير باكتساب صفات جديدة} ويظل  باقياً كما هو بدون تغيير ،  لكنه  قد حصل على ذاتية من الآب ومماثلته له .   أما إن كان الآب يتغير ،  كانت  الصورة  أيضاً ستتغير في هذه الحالة ..  فإن كان الآب غير متغير ويبقى هكذا  دائماً كما هو  ،  فمن الضروري أيضاً أن  تبقى صورته كما هي  ولن تتغير .  إذاً فالإبن هو إبن من الآب ،   ولذلك فهو  لن يصير شيئاً آخر " ( فقرة 22  من المقالة الأولى )
 
*س    :   إن  كان الإبن رسم جوهر الآب ،  فهل معنى هذا  أنه إله آخر غير الآب ؟*
*ج *   :    المقصود  بان الإبن رسم جوهر الآب أي أن  الإبن من ذات جوهر الآب ،   وبذلك فمن المستحيل أن يكون الإبن إلهاً آخر   غير الآب ،  فعلاقة الإبن  بالآب هي علاقة  الشعاع بالشمس ،  وعلاقة الكلمة  بالعقل ،  وعلاقة النهر  بالينبوع كما يوضح هذا البابا  أثناسيوس الرسولي  قائلاً " متى رأى أحد  نوراً بغير الشعاع ؟  أو من يجرؤ أن يقول أن رسم  الجوهر شئ آخر غير   الجوهر .. لأننا نرى أن الكلمة دائماً ،   ووجوده هو مع  الآب ومن جوهره ..  ونرى أيضاً أن الشعاع هو من الشمس وهو خاص  بها ،  وأن  جوهرها لا ينقسم  ولا يُنتقص ،  بل هو كامل ،   والإشعاع بالغ حد الكمال  والتمام بغير أن  ينتقص جوهر النور ،  بل أنه مولود حقيقي منه ،  وبالمثل  فإننا نرى أن  الإبن ليس من خارج الآب ،  بل هو مولود منه،  وأن الآب يبقى كاملاً و *"  رسم جوهره "*   (عب 1 : 3 ) كائن دائماً ومحتفظاً بمشابهة الآب ومطابقة  صورته حتى أن من   يراه يرى فيه الجوهر الذي هو رسم له . ومن عمل الرسم ( الإبن )  ندرك   الوهية الجوهر الحقيقية . لأن هذا هو ما علَّم به المخلص نفسه عندما قال *{  الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال .. التي أنا أعملها }* ( يو 14 : 10  ،  12) و *{ أنا والآب واحـد }* ( يو 10 : 30 ) و*{أنـا في الآب والآب فىَّ }* ( يو 14 : 10 ) "  ( فقرة 32 ، 33 من المقالة الثانية ) ​ ويقول  القديس ايريناؤس أن " الآب هو الجوهر غير المنظور للإبن ،  والإبن هو الجوهر المنظور للآب "
 
*س   :  إن  كان الإبن هو صورة الآب ،  فهل معنى هذا  أنه إله آخر غير الآب؟*
*ج *   :    وأيضاً  يجيب على هذا التساؤل البابا أثناسيوس  الرسولي قائلاً " لأن  الإبن هو مولود  الجوهر الذاتي للآب ،  لهذا يحق له  أن يقول  عن خصائص  الآب هـي خصائصه أيضاً .. *{ أنا والآب واحد } *( يو 10 : 38  ) لكي تعرفوا أو تؤمنوا ان الآب فىَّ وأنا فيه ( يو 10 : 38 ) وأكثر من ذلك فقد  أضاف مرة أخرى *{الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب }*   ( يو 14 : 9 ) وفي هذه  الأقوال الثلاثة يوجد هذا المعنى الواحد بنفسه ،     فالذي يدرك ، بهذا المعنى ،   أن  الإبن والآب هما واحد يعترف جيداً أن   الإبن هو في الآب ،  والآب في الإبن ،  لأن لاهوت الإبن هو لاهوت الآب ،    والآب هو في الإبن ،   ومن يدرك هذا ،  فانه يقتنع أن من  رأى الإبن فقد  رآى الآب  ،  لأن الوهية الآب تُرى في الإبن { ويضرب  البابا  أثناسيوس  مثلاً على هذا فيقول } وهذا ما يمكن أن نفهمه من صورة الإمبراطور   ،  حيث  يوجد شكل الإمبراطور وهيئته في  الصورة ،  والهيئة التي في الصورة  هي التي   في الإمبراطور ، لأن ملامح الإمبراطور في الصورة ،  هي مثله  تماماً حتى  أن من ينظر إلى الصورة يرى  الإمبراطور فيها ،  وأيضاً من يرى   الإمبراطور  ،  يدرك أنه هو نفسه الذي في  الصورة .. فان من يريد أن يرى  الإمبراطور  بعد أن رأى الصورة ،  يمكن أن تقول له الصورة { أنا والإمبراطور  واحد  }  لأني أنا في الإمبراطور والإمبراطور فىَّ ،   وما تراه أنت فىَّ  هذا تراه  فيه ،   وما قد رأيته فيه تراه فىَّ . وتبعاً لذلك فمن يسجد  للصورة فهو  يسجد  للإمبراطور أيضاً .. إذاً بما أن الإبن هو صورة الآب  فينبغي أن يكون  مفهوماً  بالضرورة أن الوهية الآب وذاته هي كيان الإبن ،    وهذا هو ما  قيل عنه *{ الذي إذ كان في صورة الله }* ( في 2 : 6  ) و *{ الآب فىَّ }* ( يو 14 : 10 ) " ( فقرة 5 من المقالة  الثالثة ) 


*س  :   ما  رأيك في أيقونة الثالوث ؟*
*ج *   :    لوحة  الثالوث يظهر فيها السيد المسيح  الإبن الكلمة ومعه شيخاً مشيب  الشعر على أنه الآب  ،  وحمامة على أنها  الروح القدس ،  وهذه اللوحة تحمل  عدَّة أخطاء لاهوتية ،  لأنه لا يصح  تصوّير الآب لأن الآب لم يره أحد  ،   وأيضاً تصوّير الآب بصورة رجل متقدم  في  العمر عن الإبن تعكس البدعة  الأريوسية التي تنادي بان الإبن ليس أزلياً  بأزلية  الآب ،  لأن الآب في  نظرهم هو الوحيد الأزلي  وكان بمفرده ثم خلق  الإبن ليخلق به كل شئ .
وأيضاً هناك لوحة للثالوث رسمها الفنان  الروسي "أندريه روبليف" حوالي سنة   1415 م ومحفوظة في موسكو ووضع صورتها  الآب سليم بسترس على صدر كتابه   "اللاهوت المسيحي والإنسان المعاصر" سنة  1985 وكذلك وضع صورتها الأب   الكسندر شميمان على صدر كتابه "من أجل حياة  العالم" سنة 1994 ويظهر فيها   ثلاثة أشخاص متشابهين في الشكل والسن ،  وهذه الأيقونة تصوّر ثلاثة أشخاص   منفصلين بينما  الآب والإبن والروح القدس أشخاص غير منفصلين ، والآب لا   يمكن تصويره ،  وأيضاً الروح القدس لا يمكن تصوّيره إلاّ في  شكل حمامة كما   ظهر في المعمودية أو بألسنة نارية كما ظهر في يوم الخمسين.


*س    :   ما  هي المثاليا ؟  ومن الذي ألفها ؟  ولماذا ؟*
*ج *    :   معنى  كلمة " المثاليا "  مأدبة أدبية  ،  وهي مجموعة أشعار ألفها  أريوس الذي أنكر  الوهية الإبن ،   ونظمها على شكل أبيات أودع  فيها إيمانه  المخالف بأن الإبن مخلوق ،   وأن  الآب لم يكن إسمه هكذا إنما دُعي بالآب  عندما خلق الإبن ،  وأن جوهر الآب  غير جوهر الإبن غير جوهر الروح  القدس ،   وأن الثلاثة منفصلون ليس بينهم   شركة . 
كما  ألف أريوس مجموعات أخرى من الأشعار دعاها " البحرية " و " الرحى  " و "   الرحلة " .. إلخ ويقول عنها القديس أثناسيوس " أن كل  هذه القصائد قد  دبجت  بلهجة ونغمة داعرة " ( الأريوسية للبروفسور ب . ك خريستو  أستاذ  الآباء  بجامعة تسالونيكي باليونان )


*س  :* *إذا  دعونا السيد المسيح بالأب الحنون ألا يعتبر هذا خطأ لاهوتياً لأننا نسبغ عليه صفة  من صفات الآب ؟ *
*ج *   :    لا  غضاضة من دعوة السيد المسيح بالأب ،  لأنه  هو آدم الثاني الذي  أحيانا من بعد الموت الذي ورثناه من آدم الأول ،  وهو الآب الأبدي الذي لا  يموت ،  وقال للمفلوج *" ثق ياإبني "* ( مت 9 : 2 ) وهو الذي قال لتلاميذه *" ياأولادي "*  ( يو 13 : 33 ) وقال عنه معلمنا بولس الرسول *"وهو  آتٍ بإبناء كثيرين إلى المجد "* ( عب 2 : 10 ) وإن كنا ندعوا الرسل  بالآباء الرسل أليس من الأولى دعوة معلمهم بالأب ؟ ! 
إذاً  لا غضاضة من دعوة الرب يسوع بالأب ،  وإن  كنا نفضل أن نبقي هذه   الصفة للآب السماوي حتى لا يحدث خلط في الأذهان الضعيفة فتظن  أن الإبن هو   الآب .


*س   :    عندما قال الإنجيل عن السيد المسيح أنه  جلس عن يمين الآب،  وأنه  سيظهر في اليوم الأخير ليدين المسكونة  بتشخيص  مميز .. ألا يعتبر هذا  إنفصالاً عن الآب ؟*
    وظن البعض أن المسيحية بهذا سقطت في  تعدد الآلهة ،  ففي خطاب وجهه   الاستاذ أحمد  حسين للرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق جيمي كارتر يدعوه للإسلام وجاء   فيه " وقد فزعت  المسيحية للكنيسة من القول بتعدد الآلهة ،   فاخترعت لذلك   تعبير الاقانيم الثلاثة ،   وأنها مظاهر لله الواحد ،  وضربوا  لذلك   الأمثلة ،  ولكن مضمون هذه الاقانيم  يدل على أنَّ الذوات متباينة ،    فالقول على  أنه في يوم الدينونة يجلس الإبن عن يمين الآب لمحاكمة البشر   ومحاسبتهم ، أي أنه  يوجد للإبن دور خاص يقوم به،  وتشخيص متميز  يبدو عليه   ،  وهكذا نرى أن  .. حيلة الآب والإبن والروح القدس الكل إله  واحد لا   تخرجنا عن دائرة تعدد الآلهة الذي هو عقيدة وثنية ،  وأسطورة اوزوريس   وايزيس وحورس ،  وهي عقيدة مصرية قديمة ،  وقد سادت عبادة ايزيس حوض البحر   الأبيض المتوسط  قبيل ظهور المسيحية .. ولمَّا كان لم يوجد أحد من   المسيحيين قد اجترأ على القول  بالثالوث فان مجمع نيقية لم يتحدث إلاَّ عن   الوهية الآب والإبن ،  ثم رؤى في مجمع لاحق ،  أن يلحق بهما روح القدس ،    وهكذا كانت الاقانيم الثلاثة .. والمهم أن  القول بتعدد الآلهة هو قول   للكنيسة تبرأ منه المسيحية " . 
*ج *   :    رد  نيافة المتنيح الشجاع الأنبا غريغوريوس  اسقف البحث العلمي على  هذا الافتراء فقال ضمن  ما قال " ماذا نقول لهذا  الرجل الذي أباح لنفسه عن  حقد وعن جهل أن يتهم  المسيحية بتعدد الآلهة ،   وأنَّ الكنيسة  (اخترعت)  تعبير الاقانيم الثلاثة،  وأن  مجمع نيقية لم  يتحدث إلاَّ عن الوهية الآب  والإبن .. هل يوجد تشويه في الدنيا كمثل  هذا  التشويه ؟ لماذا هذا  الافتراء ؟ وهذا التطاول ؟  وكيف أجزت لنفسك أن تردد  عدداً من الافتراءات   والاغاليط والأخطاء والأكاذيب في فقرة واحدة ؟    ولماذا هذا ؟  .. انه  لحرام عليك كل  هذا الشر .. وهذا الإيلام وهذا  الإتلاف .. من قال لك يارجل  أن الكنيسة تقول بتعدد  الآلهة ؟  وقانون  إيماننا الذي يتلوه  المسيحيون  في صلواتهم الخاصة والعامة يصرخ بالحق *" بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله  واحد "* ونحن إذا نقول {* بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }* نتبعه  بالقول *{ الإله الواحد } *ونحن   توكيداً لهذه الوحدانية نبدأ البسملة { بإسم  } ولا نقول { بإسماء }  لأننا  نشير إلى إسم الإله الواحد.. وكيف تفرض أنت على  المسيحيين القول  بتعدد  الآلهة ؟ وفي كتابهم المقدس عشرات ومئات النصوص الصارخة بأن  الله  واحد ولا  يمكن إلاَّ أن يكون واحداً .​ أريدك  أن تعرف أن المسيحيين قد تعلَّموا  من الله هذا الدرس  ،  منذ ألوف السنين   ،  وقد علَّموه للناس ولقنوه لجميع الخلق  .. ولقد  وقفت المسيحية  ورجالها وقفات كثيرة قوية ضد تعدد الآلهة عند  الوثنيين،   وضد القائلين  بإلهين أحدهما إله  الخير والثاني إله الشر ،  وأنكرت على   هؤلاء وأولئك  القول بغير إله واحد ،  ودعت  إلى تحطيم التماثيل والأوثان ،   ونادت   بروحانية الله وكمال صفاته..​ هذا  هو الدرس الأول ،  وقد وعيناه وحفظناه ولسنا في حاجة  إلى من  يعلّمنا هذا  الدرس الأول ،  فقد علَّمناه  لغيرنا .. ولكن الله  أراد بنا خيراً ،  إذ   شاء أن يعطينا درساً آخر بعد أن حفظنا الدرس الأول   ووعيناه .. والدرس  الثاني يدخل بنا إلى طبيعة  الله وصفاته الذاتية ..  والدرس الثاني لا  يتعارض مع الدرس الأول ولكنه يُكمله  ،  فهو لا على نقيضه  بل على امتداده  .. كان  يمكن أن يقال أن هناك تناقضاً بين الدرسين وبين  المرحلتين لو أننا  قلنا في المرحلة  الأولى بإله واحد،  ثم قلنا في المرحلة   الثانية بثلاثة  آلهة .. لكن هذا لم يحدث .. وليس المسيحيون هم الذين  اخترعوا القول   بتثليث الاقانيم،  إنما هو المسيح له المجد  هو الذي  علَّمنا عن الذات  الإلهية وقال لتلاميذه *{ أذهبوا إذاً وتلمذوا جميع  الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }* ( مت 28 : 19 ).​ وكيف  تدعي أيها الآخ أنَّ مجمع نيقية  الذي انعقد سنة 325 م  لمناقشة بدعة  أريوس،   لم يتحدث إلاَّ عن الوهية الآب والإبن ،   ثم رؤى  في مجمع لاحق  أن يلحق بهما روح القدس .. بالغ الأسى والأسف أن كلامك  غير  صحيح .. مجمع  نيقية قال *{ بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد ،  الله الآب .. ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ..  ونؤمن بالروح القدس }*   وكل ما هنالك أنه لم يفصل القول عن اقنوم الروح القدس  كما فصَّل القول  عن  اقنومي الآب والإبن ،   وذلك لأن بدعة أريوس كانت ضد اقنوم الإبن ..  ولما  جاء مجمع القسطنطينية سنة  381 م فصَّل الكلام عن الروح القدس وذلك  رداً  على بدعة رجل إسمه مقدونيوس ظهر بعد  أريوس . ​ أما  قولك { إنه يوجد للإبن دور خاص يقوم  به ، وتشخيص متميز  يبدو عليه } ففيه  خلط واضح ،   فالمسيحيون لا يقولون أنه في يوم الدينونة  يجلس الإبن عن  يمين الآب لمحاكمة  البشر .. إنما يقولون ما قاله المسيح له  المجد عن يوم  الدينونة والحساب انه هو بذاته  المسيح الديان.. (مت 25 : 31 – 46 ) على أن  جلوس الإبن عن يمين الآب قيل لا في  الدينونة ،  بل قيل عنه في صعوده إلى   السماء *{وبعـد أن كلمهم الرب يسوع بهذا ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله  }*   (مر 16 : 19) .. ولما كان الله غير محدود ، وبالتالي فإن لاهوت الله لا    يحده يمين أو شمال ،  فيكون المعنى من قول  الكتاب المقدس { جلس عن يمين   الله } أو { في يمين الله } أو { عن يمين القدرة } أو  {عن يمين قدرة الله}   أو { في يمين عرش الله} أو { عن يمين العظمة في العلى } أو {  عن يمين  عرش  الجلال في السماوات } أن المسيح له المجد صعد بجسده ،  وجلس بجسده على  عرش  العظمة الإلهي في السماء  ،  وليس { اليمين } في هذا الصدد غير تعبير    لغوي يدل على لغة الناس على إسمى مكان وأعلى مكانة في السماء ،  أي أن   المسيح دخل إلى مجده ( لو 24 : 26 )  واستوى على العرش السماوي " 

*س  :   ما  هي جذور بدعة إنكار الوهية الروح القدس ؟*
*ج *   :    تمتد  هذه الجذور إلى أريوس الذي أنكر  الوهية الإبن ،   وبذلك فتح  الباب للتشكيك في الوهية الروح القدس ،  وعندما  عاد بعض الأريوسيين  للإيمان واعترفوا  بالإبن أنكروا لاهوت الروح القدس،   وقالوا  انه مخلوق  أعلى من الملائكة وهو خادم للآب والإبن ،  فدعاهم الشعب  بالمتقلبين ،   وأرسل الأنبا سيرابيون أسقف تمي يخبر البابا  أثناسيوس وهو  في منفاه  الثالث بطيبة ،   فكتب البابا أثناسيوس أربعة رسائل للأنبا  سيرابيون خلال  الفترة 356 – 361م  ،  وركز في كل رسالة على اتجاه معين  لإظهار  الوهية  الروح القدس ،  ( وقام القمص مرقس  داود بتعريب هذه الرسائل  ونشرها سنة  1984 ) وبعد عودة البابا أثناسيوس من منفاه  عقد مجمعاً في  الاسكندرية  وأصدر منشوراً سُمى بـ " طومس الأنطاكيين"  لأنه أُرسِل إلى  أنطاكية وأدان  الذين أنكروا الوهية الروح القدس . ​ وفي  سنة 363 م عقد البابا أثناسيوس  مجمعاً ثانياً ،  بينما  عقد الأسقف  داماسوس  ثلاثة مجامع في روما سنة 369 ،  374 ،  380 م وأكدت  جميعها  الوهية الروح القدس وأزليته  ومساواته للآب والإبن في الكرامة ،   وانه   يتميز بشخصه ،  ومعبود من الكل ( راجع  الروح القدس وكمال استعلان  الثالوث  عند القديس أثناسيوس ص 60 – 63 ) .​ وقد  رد البابا أثناسيوس على المتقلبين  قائلاً لهم إذا كنتم  قد اعترفتم  بالوهية الإبن فكيف تنادون بان روحه مخلوق ؟  " وإن كنتم  تعتقدون اعتقاداً  سليماً  أن الإبن ليس  مخلوقاً لأن كل الأشياء تُوجَد  بالكلمة أفلا يعتبر  تجديفاً منكم قولكم أن الروح  مخلوق " ( سيرابيون 1 : 9  )​ فإدراج  إسم الروح القدس في إتمام  المعمودية دليل على مساواته  بالآب والإبن ،    فيقول البابا أثناسيوس " هذا هو إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة  لأن الرب  أسَّسها  في الثالوث وأصَّلها فيه عندما قال للتلاميذ *{ أذهبـوا وتلمذوا جميع  الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس }*   (مت 28 : 19) فلو كان  الروح مخلوقاً لما كان قد أحصاه مع الآب لئلا يصبح   الثالوث غير متناسق مع بعضه لو  أنه أُحصى ضمنه من هو غريب عنه . لأنه أي   شئ كان ينقص الله حتى يتخذ لنفسه من هو  غريب عنه في الجوهر ويشاركه مجده   ؟  حاشا  .. بولس كان يدرك هذا فقد نادى بوحدة النعمة المعطاة فـي  الثالـوث  قائلاً *{  رب واحــد إيمان واحد معمودية واحدة }* ( أف 4 : 5) وكما أن هناك معمودية  واحدة هكذا هنالك إيمان واحد " ( سيرابيون 3 : 5 )  


*س: ما الفارق بين بدعتي ماني  ومقدونيوس بخصوص الروح القدس ؟*
*ج *   :    كان  ماني عبداً بإسم " كوييك " عاش في  بلاد فارس ،  ثم اشترته  أرملة غنية وأدعى أنه رسول يسوع  المسيح ،  ونادى  ماني بعقائد الفرس مثل   وجود إلهين أحدهما للخير والثاني للشر ،   وأنكر  ماني قيامة الأموات ،   وعندما  أُصيب إبن ملك الفرس تعهد ماني بانه قادر أن  يشفيه ويقيمه من مرضه  ،  ولكنه فشل في هذا ،  فقبض عليه الملك وأودعه  السجن ،  وقام ماني  بمحاولة للهرب،  ولكن الملك أعاده إلى سجنه وعذبه  عذاباً أليماً  حتى حكم  بسلخ جلده .
    وتتلخص  بدعة ماني في أن الروح القدس ليس هو روح الله إنما هو قوة   إلهية منتشرة في الكون  كله،  أو هو مادة حيَّة براقة منتشرة في كل  الجلد   المحيط بأرضنا ينعش نفوس البشر ويبهجها ،   وأنكر ماني أن الروح القدس هو   اقنوم الحياة في الذات الإلهية .​ أما مقدونيوس فكان بطريركاً للقسطنطينية  ،  وفهم بعض آيات الكتاب فهماً خاطئاً مثل  قول الإنجيل عن الإبن *" كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان "*   ( يو 1 : 4 ) فقال أن الروح القدس يدخل ضمن كل شئ ،  فهو مخلوق بالإبن  مثل  الملائكة ليكون آلة للإبن  أي خادماً للإبن ،  ورد المجمع المسكوني    الثاني المنعقد في القسطنطينية عليه قائلاً " لا يوجد لدينا إلاَّ روح واحد    هو روح الله ومن المعلوم أن روح الله ليس شيئاً غير حياته ،  وإذا قلنا   أن حياته مخلوقة فعلى زعمك أنه غير  حي ،  وإن كان غير حي فهنالك الكفر   الفظيع  " وحكم المجمع عليه بالحرم . 


*س: ما هو الفارق بين إرسال  الآب للروح القدس عن إرساله لأحد الملائكة ؟*
*ج *   :   هناك  فارق بين الروح القدس والملاك بمقدار  الفارق بين الخالق  والمخلوق،  وإليك بعض أوجه الخلاف بين إرسال الآب للروح   القدس وبين  إرساله لأحد الملائكة :
    أ  -    الروح  القدس هو الخالق الأزلي بينما الملاك مخلوقاً وليس أزلياً .
    ب -    الروح القدس مالئ كل مكان وزمان بينما الملاك يستحيل عليه أن يوجد  في أكثر من مكان في وقت واحد.
    ج -    الآب يرسل الروح القدس لكيما يقدس الطبيعة البشرية ،  بينما يرسل الملاك للخدمة .
    د  -    يوزع  الروح القدس مواهبه وقواته كيفما يشاء ، بينما الملاك يتصرف في حدود المهمة التي  أوكلت إليه من قبل الله .
هـ -الروح القدس مالئ كل  مكان وفي نفس الوقت لا ينفصل عن الآب والإبن ،   بينما الملاك منفصل عن الله لأن  طبيعته الملائكية تختلف عن طبيعة الله ،     وهو ليس من جوهر اللاهوت .


*س   :    يقول الأخوة الكاثوليك إن كان الروح  القدس هو روح المسيح،  وأن  السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه عن الروح القدس  "  ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي  ويخبركم " ( يو 16 : 14 ) " المعزي  الذي  سأرسله أنا إليكم " (يو 15 : 26  ) " أقبلوا الروح القدس " (  يو 20 : 22 )  وقال أيضاً " كل ما للآب هو لي  " ( يو 16 : 15 ) وبما أن  الآب يبثق الروح  القدس إذاً لا بد أن الإبن  أيضاً يبثق الروح القدس .. فما رأيك في  انبثاق  الروح القدس من الاب  والإبن ؟*
*ج *   :   تمت  الإجابة على هذا السؤال في كتإبنا " يا  أخوتنا الكاثوليك .. متى  يكون اللقاء  ؟ جـ2 ص 10 – 22 " يمكنك يا صديقي  الرجوع إليه ،  ويمكنك  تصوير هذا الجزء وإلحاقه بهذا الكتاب. ​ *س   :    قال الكتاب أن الروح مخلوق " فانه هوذا  الذي صنع الجبال وخلق الروح   وأخبر الإنسان ماهو فكره . الذي يجعل الفجر  ظلاماً ويمشي* *على مشارف الأرض يهوه إله الجنود إسمه " (  عا 4 : 13 ) فهل معنى هذا أن الروح القدس مخلوق ؟*
*ج *   :    في  الأصل  اليوناني الروح والريح كلمة واحدة   ولذلك يمكن أن يكون  النص " فانه هوذا الذي صنع الجبال وخلق الريح .. "  ولو  أخذنا النص بمعنى  الروح فانه لا يقصد هنا روح الله القدوس ولكنه يقصد روح   الإنسان ،  وهذا  أمر متفق عليه أن الله خالق  روح الإنسان ،  ونلاحظ أن  الكتاب عندما   يتكلم عن الروح القدس يقول انه " روح الله "  أو " روح الآب "  أو " روح   المسيح " أو " الروح القدس " أو " روح الحق " أو يُنسَب  إلى  ذات الله "  روحي " أو " المعزي ".


*س 60   :    عندما قال الكتاب أن الروح القدس " يشفع فينا " ( رو 8 : 26 )  فهل معنى هذا أنه أقل من الآب ؟*
*ج *  :    كلا  .. لأن ما قيل عن الروح القدس يشفع فينا قيل عن الإبن أيضاً في نفس الرسالة *"  انه على يمين الله الآب يشفع فينا " *( رو 8 : 34 ) ،  معنى شفاعة الروح القدس هنا أنه يدفعنا للتوبة  ويقودنا تجاه الملكوت .


*س    :   ما  هو مفهوم الروح القدس في الإسلام ؟*​ فقد  ذكر أحد الكتَّاب الذين يهاجمون  الثالوث أن الروح  القدس هو القوة التي  تهب الحياة أو القوة التي تؤيد الأنبياء  ،  وتكلم  عليه بصيغة المؤنث  فيقول "  وكما وردت روح الله القدس بمعنى القوة التي  تُحدِث الحياة في  الكائنات ،  وردت كذلك بمعنى القوة التي يبعثها الله  لتأييد  أنبيائه  المكافحين . يقول الله عن رسوله عيسى عليه السلام " وآتينا  عيسى إبن  مريم  البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس " (البقرة) ويقول عنه أيضاً "  وإذ قال  الله  ياعيسى إبن مريم أذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح  القدس "   (المائدة) فالله سبحانه وتعالى قد أيد المسيح عيسى بروح من عنده  ،  أي  بقوة من لدنه تعالى.. من هذا نعلم أن روح  الله القدس هي القوة التي  يؤيد  الله بها أنبياءه وأولياءه لنشر العدل ومحاربة  الضلال . يقول الله عن   رسله المكرمين " أولئـك كتب فـي قلوبهــم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه  "   (المجادلة 22) .​ وأدعى  الكاتب أن روح الله مخلوق فقال  " هكذا يمد الله  بروحه وقوته المؤمنين  والعاملين بوصاياه ،  وهكذا يرسل الله روحه تشد أزر  عباده المخلصين  ،   فروح الله القدوس هي قوة من خلقه تعالى  تتوجه بأمره  وإرادته إلى من يريد ،   وإلى  حيث يريد ،  لتأييد وتعضيد أي يريد "​ كما  قال الكاتب أن الروح القدس هو جبريل  " الروح القدس هو  الروح الطاهر ،    الروح المبارك ،  الروح الأمين  ،  ذلك أن القدس في اللغة  معناها الطهر أو   البركة،  ومن هنا أطلق الروح القدس على  الملاك جبريل  عليه السلام ،   يتحدث الله عن  تنزيل القرآن فيقول لرسوله الكريم { قل نزله  روح القدس من  ربك بالحق ليثبّت الذين  آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين } (  النحل 102 ) ويقول  سبحانه أيضاً عن القرآن وجبريل {  وانه لتنزيل رب  العالمين . نزل به  الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين } (  الشعراء  193 ،  194 ) ..  وجبريل روح الله ،  هذا الروح الكريم المبعوث من لدن الله  ،   هو الذي بشر  مريم العذراء بمولودها الكريم،  السيد المسيح .. وهو ما  أورده القرآن  الكريم في  قوله تعالى { فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً  سوياً } (  مريم 17 ) ​ وقال  أن الروح القدس هو الملائكة  الأطهار ،  وهؤلاء  الملائكة هم روح الله  "  وجبريل الملاك الطاهر وباقي الملائكة الأطهار هم  روح الله ،  فهم أرواح من  قبل الله ،  أرواح قدسية طاهرة مباركة ،  انهم  قوة الله وروحه تؤيد  الأنبياء وتعضد  المؤمنين وتحقق إرادة الله في ملكه  وملكوته " .. فما رأيك  في هذه الأقوال ؟ ​ *ج *  :    الحقيقة  أن هذا التخبط لدى  الكاتب يرجع إلى عدم وجود مفهوم واضح  للروح القدس في الإسلام  ،  فقد  تباينت الآراء عن حقيقة الروح القدس  حتى  وصلت إلى نحو خمسة عشر رأياً جاءت  تعليقاً على عشرين نصاً من القرآن ورد  فيه  إسم الروح القدس ،  ودعنا  ياصديقي نعرض هذه  الآراء المختلفة : 

​

  هو  جبريل :  كما ذكره الكاتب السابق تعليقاً  على قول القرآن  " وإذا  بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا انك  مُفترٍ بل  أكثرهم لا  يعلمون . قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا   وهدى وبشرى  للمسلمين " (النحل 101 ،   102 ) وجاء في مختار الصحاح تحت كلمة  " قدس "  "روح القدس  جبرائيل عليه السلام " وذكر البيضاوي في تفسير الآية  38 من  سورة النبأ ،  وكذلك الطبري ( مجلد 30 ص 144 ) أن "  الروح القدس هو  ملك  موكل على الأرواح أو جنسها أو جبريل " .​

  هو ملك  عظيم وأعظم الملائكة قدراً وخُلق على صورة آدم . قال  الكشاف في  تفسيره للآية 38 من  سورة النبأ عن الروح القدس " هو ملك عظيم ما  خلق الله  بعد العرش خلقاً أعظم  منه "  وقال الطبري في تفسير نفس  الآية  "هو أعظم  الملائكة قدراً .. وهو خُلِق بشبه الناس وليس بالناس .. هو  خُلِق  على  صورة آدم "


  هو  أعظم من الملائكة يسبح كل يوم 12 ألف تسبحة يخلق الله من  كل تسبيحة  ملكاً من  الملائكة :  فيقول الطبري عن الروح القدس  ملك من  السماء  الرابعة وهو أعظم من في السموات ومن الجبال ومن الملائكة . يسبح   الله كل  يوم 12 ألف تسبحة . يخلق الله من كل تسبيحة ملكاً من الملائكة يجئ  صفاً   واحداً " ( الطبري جـ 30 ص 13 ،  14 )  وقال البيضاوي في تفسير الآية  170  من سورة النساء عن الروح القدس أنه "هو  أعظم من السموات ومن الجبال  ومن  الملائكة "   وانه " أعظم خلقاً من الملائكة وأشرف منهم وأقرب من رب   العالمين  " ( البيضاوي المجلد 2 ص 355 ) .

  هو  الذي يحيي الأموات والقلوب :  فذكر  البيضاوي في تفسير الآية  87 من  سورة البقرة عن الروح القدس " انه هو الذي  يحيي الأموات أو القلوب "  وقال  الرازي انه "روح  الله . انه سبب الحياة " ( الرازي جـ 5 ص  521)

  هو  درجة نزول الأنوار :  ذكر الطبري في تفسيره  للآية 38 من  سورة النبأ  عن الروح القدس " هو في درجة نزول الأنوار من جلال  الله ،   ومنه تشعبت  إلى أرواح سائر  الملائكة والبشر "  وفي تفسير  الجلالين للآية  22 من سورة  المجادلة قال عن الروح القدس " هو نور من الله  "  وفي تفسير  الطبري  للآية السابقة  قال عن الروح القدس "هو برهان من الله ونور وهدى "   وقال  النسابوري في تفسيره لسورة المعارج "  الروح القدس هو أول درجة نزول   الأنوار من جلال الله ،  ومنه تشعبت إلى سائر الملائكة ".

 هو  رحمة :  ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 22 من  سورة المجادلة قال عن الروح القدس "هو رحمة من أمر الله. هو الضمير للإيمان  " .

  هو  الكتب التي نزلت على الأنبياء :  ففي تفسير  الطبري للآية  15 من سورة  غافر قال عن الروح القدس " هو الكتب التي أنزلها  الله على  أنبيائه " .

  هو من  الذي إختصه الله بمعرفته :  ففي تفسير  البيضاوي للآية  85 من سورة  الإسراء قال عن الروح القدس " هو الذي استأثره  الله بعلمه "   وقال  الكشاف في شرحه  لسورة السجدة عن الروح القدس " هو الذي إختص به تعالى   وبمعرفته . لا يعلم كنه  إلاَّ الله ".

 هو انجيل عيسى :  ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية 87 من سورة البقرة  قال عن الروح القدس " هو إنجيل عيسى " .

  هو روح  عيسى :  ففي تفسير الإمام الرازي للآية 85 من  سورة  الإسراء قال  عن الروح القدس " هو روح عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ،  ووضعها  فيه لطهارته  من مس الشيطان أو لكرامته  عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ،  ولذلك  إضافة إلى   نفسه تعالى " . وقد ذكر القرآن أن الله أيد عيسى بالروح القدس "  إذ قال   الله ياعيسى إبن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح  القدس " (   المائدة 110 ) " وآتينا عيسى إبن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح  القدس " (   البقرة 253 ).

  هو إسم  الله الأعظم :  ففي تفسير البيضاوي للآية  87 من سورة  البقرة عن  الروح القدس قال " هو إسم الله الأعظم الذي كان عيسى به  يحيي  الموتى "   وقال الزمخشري  "إنه الإنجيل أو روح عيسى أو إسم الله الأعظم  الذي يحيي به  الموتى " (  الزمخشري جـ1 ص 162 ) .

  هو  الذي خلق عقول الخلق :  فقال القرآن "  ويسألونك عن الروح قل  الروح  من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلاَّ قليلا " (  الإسراء 85 ) وفي  تفسير  الإمام الرازي لهذه الآية قال " هو الذي خلق عقول  الخلق التي تقصر  عن  معرفته " وفي تفسير السيد قطب للآية 87 من سورة البقرة  قال عن الروح   القدس " ما الروح القدس أو من الروح القدس الذي جاء في مواقع  شتى ؟ .. انه   لا سبيل لإدراكه بوسائل العقل البشري وتصوراته المحدودة ،  ومن الخير ألا   ننفق الطاقة في محاولة إدراك كنهه  .. إن روح القدس قوة خلق الله تتوجه   بأمر الله وإرادة الله إلى حيث يريد الله وكما  يريد الله ،  وهذا كل ما   يملك العقل البشري  أن يتصوره أو يتلقاه " ( نلاحظ إنه يتساءل عن الروح   القدس تارة بما لغير  العاقل وتارة بمن العاقل ثم ينصح بعدم الخوض في   محاولة معرفة كنه الروح لأنه فوق  مستوى إدراك العقل البشري ) .

  هو روح  الله الأزلي غير المخلوق "  قال الشيخ  محمد الحريري  البيومي في  كتاب الروح وماهيتها " روح القدس هو روح الأرواح  ،  وهو المنزه  عن الدخول  تحت القول "  كن " الذي كان الله يخلق به المخلوقات ،   ومن ثم  لا يجوز  أن يقال أن الروح مخلوق،   لأنه وجه خاص مـن وجوه الحق ،  قام   الوجود  بذلك الوجه ،  فهو روح ليس كالأرواح  لأنه روح الله .. وروح الله  غير  مخلوق ،   وذلك الروح هو المعبر عنه بالوجه الإلهي ".

  هو  الله :  قال السيد عبد الكريم الجبلي  " الروح القدس غير  مخلوق ،   وغير  المخلوق أزلي ،  والأزلي هو الله دون سواه  "  ( مجلة كلية  الآداب  مايو 1934 )  والروح القدس لانه هو الله فهو الذي منح الحياة  للإنسان ،   فقال القرآن عن خلقة الله لآدم " فإذا  سوّيته ونفخت فيه من  روحي فقعوا له  ساجدين " ( الحجر 29 ) " ثم سوَّاه  ونفخ فيه من روحه"  (السجدة 9) ومنح  الحياة هو من عمل الله وحده ،  فأي مخلوق مهما علا قدره  فهو لا يملك منح   الحياة للآخرين ..

  قال  أحمد بن حنبل " أن القول بأن الروح مخلوق بدعة والقول بانه  قديم  كفر"  ويقول القس صموئيل مشرقي " وهكذا نجد كيف استبدت الحيرة ببعضهم   فيقولون أن  روح الله هو ما استأثره بعمله ،  بينما  يدفع البعض الآخر في   اتجاه الخلط بين الروح الإنسانية وروح الله . وإذ ثبت غموض  معنى الروح لدى   من حولنا ،  فقد جعلوا له  15 تفسيراً تبعث على الدهشة لكثرتها واختلافها   .. ومع ذلك فان لديهم في وصف الروح  ما يكفي لإثبات الوهيته بلا شك إذ هو   موصوف بانه هو الذي يقف أمام عرشه صاغرين  ،  وما الملائكة إلاَّ مبلغون   وحية ،  يحرك القلوب بالكلمة وبيده الحكمة والحياة .
فكيف  تدعون معرفة الله دون  معرفة عما إذا كان لله روح في  ذاته أم هي ذات  مجردة من الروح .. فكيف يكون حياً  بدون روحه ؟!  إذ لم يجد  مفسروكم اى  تلميح  أو رأى في ماهية الروح .. وهل هو معاصر لله أو مشارك له  في الأزلية  فيلجأون إلى  القول أنه سر خفي لم يعط لنا إدراكه .. وبينما  يقولون عنه  انه منقطع النظير وفوق  جميع المخلوقات الأخرى ،  ومتصل بالله  بنوع  خفي  وغريب وإنه غير مخلوق ،  إلاَّ أنهم مع  ذلك قد احجموا عن  الاعتراف  بأزليته ؟ ! وذلك خوفاً من إعتباره إلهاً ،  ولكن هذا الموقف يكشف  عن ورطة  إذ كيف تكون هذه  أوصافه وتصل إلى الاعتراف له بالسلطة السامية  والحضور  في كل مكان إذ هو الموصوف  بانه وجه الله ومنسوب له الصدور عن الله   والحلول في البشر وإنه أزلي ،  ومن يتجاسر على القول بأنه مخلوق يعتبر   مبتدعاً  ،  ثم يأتي التوقف دون التسليم بحقيقته ،  فنرى لماذا كل هذه   الحيرة وهذا الاضطراب ؟
فإنهم  يقولون انه غير مخلوق  ولكنهم يرفضون القول انه قديم  لئلا يعترفوا بأنه هو  الله – وبالتالي يعترفون  بحقيقة الاقانيم الثلاثة في  ذات الله – وبعد  أكثر من 15 معنى جعلوا الناس حيارى لا  يدرون ما هو الروح  ،  هل هو الله  حسب قول  الأئمة إذ يقولون إنه غير مخلوق ،  أم ليس  بإله  لأنه غير قديم  على حد قول نفس هؤلاء الأئمة "


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

*اولا .. مين عبد القادر دا *
*ثانيا .. هو انت بتحط اجابات على لسان عبد القادر !!*
*وماذا تقصد بكلمة "كائن" هل هى بمعنى مخلوق مثل باقى الكائنات ام موجود !!*
*وبدل متسأل عبد القادر .. اسألنى انا .. انا اولى *
*وكنت هاقولك ان الاسلام لا يعترف بتفسير ذات الله*
*ولكنه يعترف بصفات الله الدالة عليه والتى عرفها هو لنا فقط بدون فصل او تفصيل .. *​


----------



## جون ويسلي (9 فبراير 2012)

> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > *اولا .. مين عبد القادر دا *
> ...



لا في دي انا اختلف معاك لأن كلامك هذا مسترسل من افكارك الشخصية فأن كنت تتكلم عن الله في الاسلام يجب ان تضع الادلة والبراهين التي ثبت كلامك هذا لأن الهك الاسلامي محدود وله كل صفات المخلوق بل واقل.!!!!!
ان كنت تريد معرفة هذا يمكنك ان تقرأ هذا الموضوع لتعرف الكثير عن صفات واوصاف الهك واتمنى ان تفتح هذا الرابط واهلا بيك اخي المسلم​


----------



## جون ويسلي (9 فبراير 2012)

*الفرق بين الاله الحقيقي واله الاسلام وصفاته الوثنية

http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=34407​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

> اهلا بيك اخي المسلم ياسر
> واضح انك لم تقرأ اول الموضوع


*انا قرأته بس بهزر معاك *




> هي كلمة كائن كمان فيها مشكلة عندكم.!.!
> عموما اوضح معني كلمة الكائن عن الله وليس عن المخلوق :
> جاء فى سفر الخروج فى العهد القديم " فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بنى إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلنى إليكم فإذا قالوا لى ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم . فقال الله لموسى : أهيه الذى أهيمه . وقال هكذا تقول لبنى إسرائيل أهيه أرسلنى إليكم " "خر 3 : 13 ، 14" . باللغة العبرية كلمة "أهيه" تعنى "أنا أكون" ، وكلمة "يهوه" تعنى "هو يكون" أي "الكائن".





> * فهذه العبارة " أهيه أشير أهيه " تعنى " أنا أكون الذى أكون " ومدلول الكلمة هنا أن الله يريد أن يقول أنه الكائن وكينونته غير مصنوعة من خالق آخر خلقه ، فهو كائن بطبيعته فأى كائن آخر غير الله كينونته مصنوعة أو مخلوقة .
> 
> * وعند بعض المفسرين " أكون الذى أكون " تعنى أن الله يقول عن نفسه إننى الكائن الذى سوف يكون حاضراً باستمرار ، ليحقق مواعيده ويمنح إحساناته وعطاياه فى كل زمان ومكان .



*طبعا فيها مشاكل مش مشكلة دا احنا بتكلم على ربنا *
*"اهيه" = "كائن"*
* "يهوه" = "هو يكون"*
*"انا اكون الذى اكون" معلش مش فاهم حاجه (مسلم) .. وضحلى اكتر **ولا انت قصدك "هو كائن بذاته"*
*لو انا قلت الجملة دى "اكون الذى اكون" فى اللغة العربية*
*فهى ذات معنيان استنكارى بمعنى "انا اطلع زى مطلع" !*
*او تفخيمى "انا هو الذى هو"*
*فمن اين اتيت بمدلول الكلمة  "*الله يريد أن يقول أنه الكائن وكينونته غير مصنوعة*" ؟ هل تتكلم نيابة عن الله فتقول الله يريد ان يقول !!*
*ولماذا لا يتكلم الله نيابة عن نفسه *
*وسؤالى ليك .. هل كائن تعنى انه موجود !؟*
*مين عارف يمكن الهى يطلع الهك و العكس صحيح :yaka:*
*عموما هانمشى واحدة واحدة وادينا بنسخن *



> لا في دي انا اختلف معاك لأن كلامك هذا مسترسل من افكارك الشخصية فأن كنت تتكلم عن الله في الاسلام يجب ان تضع الادلة والبراهين التي ثبت كلامك هذا لأن الهك الاسلامي محدود وله كل صفات المخلوق بل واقل.!!!!!


*لا توجد افكار شخصية فى الاديان .. بل نصوص و قياس :smile01*
​





> ان كنت تريد معرفة هذا يمكنك ان تقرأ هذا الموضوع لتعرف الكثير عن صفات واوصاف الهك واتمنى ان تفتح هذا الرابط واهلا بيك اخي المسلم​


*من غير ما اقرأ .. انا عارف الهى كويس مش محتاج روابط عزيزى* ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2012)

*اية يا ياسر الصعب في اللي انت بتتكلم فيه دا ؟




لو انا قلت الجملة دى "اكون الذى اكون" فى اللغة العربية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عربية اية يا ياسر ؟




فهى ذات معنيان استنكارى بمعنى "انا اطلع زى مطلع" !
او تفخيمى "انا هو الذى هو"

أنقر للتوسيع...

في العبرية هذا فعل الكينونة نفسه " ه ي ه ". أي أن الرب هو " الكائن " **to be .





 فمن اين اتيت بمدلول الكلمة  "الله يريد أن يقول أنه الكائن وكينونته غير مصنوعة" ؟ هل تتكلم نيابة عن الله فتقول الله يريد ان يقول !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ارجو عدم إستخدام هذا الأسلوب مرة أخرى.

**عندما يقول الرب " أهيه to be أرسلني إليكم " والكائن ( لا تخلط بين المفهوم الحالي للفظ وبين المفهوم الكتابي لها " فعل الكينونة نفسه " to exist  " 

**وأما عن الدليل فهل تسأل مثلا عن قول لعالم يشرح المعنى؟




 ولماذا لا يتكلم الله نيابة عن نفسه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تكلم عن نفسه ولكن كيف لإنسان مثلك أن يفهم ما تكلم به الرب عن نفسه ؟ عن طريق انك تقول :




 فهى ذات معنيان استنكارى بمعنى "انا اطلع زى مطلع" !

أنقر للتوسيع...


؟

بتاخد كلمة من زمن وعصر وأسلوب ووو وتحطها في معناها اليوم!




 وسؤالى ليك .. هل كائن تعنى انه موجود !؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط أنه موجود ، بل ان الفعل المستخدم كرد على موسى الذي طلب إسمه هو " **to be " ، " **to exist " ، اي الكينونة نفسها.



* لا تخلط بين العصر الحالي بلغتك وبين ذاك العصر بلغته.
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *من غير ما اقرأ .. انا عارف الهى كويس مش محتاج روابط عزيزى* ​


طيب نسالك على الهك هل الهك محدود ؟؟
​


----------

